# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Um regresso às origens - Siporax

## Ricardo Pinto

Companheiros  :Olá: ,

Há umas semanas li no blog do Denadai que ele usava Siporax, desde então fiquei com vontade de discutir isto convosco. Só hoje consegui reunir info, para trazer para aqui a discussão.

Não tenho ainda qualquer tipo de opinião formada sobre este assunto. Mas para efeito de "debate" vou apresentar a versão pró-Siporax.

Muitos de vós, tal como eu, teve aquários de água doce antes de montar um aquário de recife e está familiarizado com os temos siporax e bio-balls.





Os nossos amigos brasileiros, no IPAQ, desde há uns meses para cá têm ressuscitado este método - com alguma polémica diga-se.  

A 12/03/2011, o Roberto Denadai publicou o seguinte texto no seu blog




> Siporax é uma mídia de vidro, que tem alta porosidade. Siporax é muito mais poroso que rochas vivas e tem capacidade muito maior de alocar bactérias. Tem um área MUITO maior para fixação de bactérias do que qualquer rocha viva.Por isso, recomendo.
> 
> Atualmente estou usando 1L de siporax em meu novo aquário e vou adicionar mais 1L . O aquário está para completar 4.5 meses, e tudo caminha muito bem e para meu espanto o nitrato zerou com apenas 25 dias de montagem. Uma vantagem, foi que peguei 1L de siporax colonizado de um amigo. Já houve vários debates sobre siporax, se funciona ou não, se gera nitrato ou não. Em aquarismo, a melhor maneira de verificar se um produto funciona ou não, é testando na prática.
> 
> Siporax gera nitrato ?
> 
> A maioria das pessoas que são contra o siporax, é que ele seria um gerador de nitrato.  Vamos pensar um pouco. Porque ele geraria nitrato ? Porque o siporax seria um local para acúmulo de sujeira.
> 
> Bobagem, pois se o aquário não tem siporax, a sujeira existe do mesmo modo, e estará apenas em outro local do aquário. Não é o siporax que gera nitrato, e sim o aquarista mal informado. Aquarista mal informado não tem um aquário em condições ideais, e no caso nitrato será apenas uma consequência da falta de manutenção e /  ou equipamentos adequados.
> ...


Fazendo um rewind no tempo ... eu aprendi, toda a gente aprendeu... bio-balls, cerâmicas, siporax = Fábrica de Nitrato.

Pois os nossos amigos no Brasil estão a argumentar o contrário. Segundo alguns deles, o uso de Siporax é benéfico e até pode reduzir drasticamente os "custos" com Rocha Viva. 

Os argumentos a favor da rocha viva, é que funciona como elemento de filtragem biológica, por ser muito porosa permite alojar bactérias que fazem a decomposição de nutrientes. (Se substituirmos as palavras "rocha viva" por "Siporax", o princípio é o mesmo)
Então porque estes métodos de filtragem não funcionaram no passado?

O Fábio Alexandre, no IPAQ, deu uma resposta com uma teoria interesssante




> A muitos anos atrás eu lia que bioballs eram fabricas de nitrato por serem mídias nitrificantes e depois que Siporax também era pelo mesmo motivo. 
> Na ocasião perguntei comecei a questionar se RV também não eram já que elas faziam o papel da mídia nitrificante. Aí muitos respondiam que não, pois bioballs processavam muito mais amônia do que as RV. Logo era só diminuir o volume de bioballs e/ou aumentar o volume de RV. Ou seja, nenhuma resposta fazia sentido, pois davam a entender que se fizessem muita nitrificação acabando com a amônia tornaria a mídia uma fábrica de nitrato.
> 
> Então deveríamos ter um sistema que processasse pouca amônia e com isso um sistema com poucos animais. Explicações estranhas de quem não sabia o que estava falando e só eram papagaios de internet e repetiam o que ouviam. 
> 
> Pois o Marcos Bizeto me deu uma explicação que me convenceu na época. 
> 
> Toda bactéria precisa de uma fonte de carbono, seja para nitrificar ou desnitrificar. E as RV também possuíam zonas anaeróbicas fora as zonas aeróbicas, com isso os compostos nitrificados na superfície já eram logo desnitrificados nas zonas anaeróbicas, pois tinham acesso a mesma fonte de carbono o que não acontecia nas bioballs que não tinham zonas anaeróbicas e acabavam consumindo toda fonte de carbono não deixando que esse carbono chegasse em zonas anaeróbicas do aquário que ficavam distante delas. 
> 
> ...


Portanto eles argumentam que hoje em dia é bem diferente. Se adicionarmos uma fonte de carbono (vodka ou alimento de bactérias), que naquela altura poderia ser o factor limitante, completa-se o "ciclo" biológico para que ocorra a remoção de nitratos e fosfatos pelo crescimento de bactérias.

Outro ponto importante, parece ser a manutenção deste tipo material. Ter o "material" sempre limpo, sem deixar acumular detritos, parece ser essencial para que este funcione na plenitude. Cuidado ao usar na sump, onde se acumulam muitos detritos. Talvez agitar como se fazem com os zeolitos da Zeovit, seja uma boa solução.


Agora pergunto eu, mas será que isto realmente funciona? Será que com este tipo de filtragem, podemos ter menos kg de rocha viva, layout's minimalistas e uma melhor circulação dentro do aquário? 

Não sei a resposta, mas confesso que fiquei muito curioso.

O que acham os mais "antigos"? 
Os que ainda são do tempo de usar os filtros dry-wet's e as bio-balls? Porque não funcionou na altura? 
Era uma questão de carbono ou do escumador, por exemplo? Ou simplesmente não funciona?

Um abraço,
Ricardo

PS: Mais leituras (em português) para quem quiser "perder" algum tempo com isto.

Sera Siporax - Vale a pena? - IPAQ

Siporax - IPAQ

 Siporax - O Blog do Aquarista Marinho - Denadai

Por último, um tópico mais puxado, publicado pelo Mauricio Foz aqui mesmo no Reefforum, em 2008. São os resultados de alguns artigos, em que agências espaciais testaram Siporax como meio nitrificante/desnitrificante

Siporax, nitrificação e desnitrificação

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Ricardo, no outro dia esta a ler um artigo duma pessoa que tinha um aquário de 600 e tal litros sem escumador e tinha na sump, não mostrava como, uma camada deste tipo de materiais para a acumulação de bacterias usando o mesmo argumento, que era muito bom para acumular bacterias

----------


## Miguel Reis

Não tenho duvidas que seja óptimo para fixação de colonias de bactérias, por esse motivo não ser necessário o uso de rocha viva (afinal é só para isso que ela serve ). 
A minha única questão aqui é a durabilidade, será que é necessário trocar? assim como fazemos com os zeolites? 
Será que ao final de algum tempo liberta alguma coisa indesejável para a agua?
A verdade é uma, a ser comprovada a eficácia do siporax em aquários de agua salgada, podemos estar ás portas duma pequena revolução.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

João,

Coloca aqui o link.

Miguel,

Depois de ter lido sobre isto, nem sei o que dizer. Acho que só experimentando.
Começa-me a dar vontade de montar dois aquários, um "normal" e outro só para experimentar estas coisas, zoevit's, vodka´s, siporax's  e afins.
Um tipo neste hobby só está bem, é a fazer asneiras.  :Big Grin:

----------


## João Seguro

Épa não encontro... não me lembro onde é que vi isso, andava à procura de tópicos de sistemas sem escumador e sabes como é, saltar de post em post, link em link e às tantas já se perde de onde se veio... Mas se lá voltar ao tópico eu digo-te  :Wink:  

Miguel em relação a isso há sempre a hipotese de se ir trocando por partes, por exemplo, se fosse para trocar de mês a mês( mantendo 2 partes de siporax) trocava-se metade no 1º mês e a outra metade no 2º mês and so on... penso que assim mantinhamos a população de batérias +- estável sem grandes oscilações

----------


## António Vitor

Alguém disse que usar destas coisas era errado, e deixou-se de usar...

Realmente os Brasileiros têm toda a razão...
A rocha viva tem também outros atributos, como muitos seres vivos benéficos do mar, mas isso não invalida que estas ceramicas não funcionem...

isto parece que estão para cair alguns dogmas e leis fundamentalistas...

Eu ando a inventar sem escumador, é certo que nunca tive fosfatos e/ou nitratos em valores "decentes", mesmo com escumador...mas sem...vai dar ao mesmo...

Tira-se o escumador mete-se uns bio-balls...e welcome back 70's...
 :Big Grin: 

nãonão vou meter um filtro de fundo com bolhinhas....a subir com mergulhador...
Isto faz-me lembrar daquele póvérbio:

por vezes para avançarmos temos de dar dois passos atrás...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Eu nos aquas doces uso a matéria filtrante da Eheim (Substrat Pro). Penso que o efeito é o mesmo, de alojar bactérias, e há uns tempos falaram que era melhor que os da concorrência, tipo Siporax.

Mas hoje em dia temos também os Biopellets, juntam num produto alojamento e alimentação das bactérias.  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu nunca entendi ou achei que as bio-balls ou Siporax ou outros fossem maus . Achava e acho é que são desnecessários se houver rocha viva em quantidade suficiente , porque esta chega para nitrificar e eventualmente desnitrificar servindo de suporte para os filmes de bacterias e ainda serve de suporte aos corais e refugio para a bicharada e peixe e é menos uma coisa a ocupar volume na sump. Mas se tiver pouca rocha e muitos peixes porque não usar ? Antigamente havia era os aquários com filtração tradicional ( bio-balls )e depois apareceu o método de berlim ( rocha + escumador + luz forte + boa circulação )e estes 2 métodos é que foram contraposto. fábricas de nitratos são todos os suportes onde ocorra nitrificação e ela tem que existir . Depois tem é que haver desnitrificação seja por anaerobiose, incorporação ou exportação via TPA's ou crescimento de algas ou de corais.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

So uma opiniao muito curtinha... A uns anos eu usei num reef um resto de um produto parecido que me sobrou da agua doce, chamava-se Ehfisubstrat e era da Eheim acho eu. Na verdade eram pequenas "pedrinhas" muito porosas e ao fim de algum tempo os nitratos cairam a pique... Pergunta de algibeira...Sera que foi disso?

Ando seriamente a pensar em compar e meter de novo.

Andei entao de novo a procura e achei isto acerca do Ehfisubstrat:

"Specially designed sintered glass medium, with an enormous surface area of 18,300 sq. ft. per U.S. gallon. This highly-porous rock material promotes biological water purification and eliminates toxic ammonia and nitrite. For saltwater and freshwater use. Suitable for all EHEIM external filters. One liter equivalent to 2 lbs.; two liter equivalent to 4 lbs.

When changing filter material, mix 1/3 of the used medium with new medium to achieve rapid repopulation of bacteria. Substrate may be washed with lukewarm water and be used several times. Before initial use, rinse thoroughly."

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Atenção que a diferença hoje é que " descobrimos " um " novo" método para a desnitrificação - a incorporação pelas bactérias heterotroficas - e daí a "febre" dos probioticos enquanto dantes eram as bactérias autotroficas anaerobicas ou aerobicas facultativas e os equipamentos ou suportes para elas  se multiplicarem desnitrificadores de coluna, com enxofre ou as DSB .

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

pessoalmente nao tenho conhecimento ou opiniao formada com bases solidads acerca deste assunto .. 

o que posso dizer e que conheco uma pessoa que tem um aquario (neste caso baterias) com cerca 1500 litros , nao tem escumador , e muito pouca rocha viva , (talvez uns 20 ou 30 kg) e tem alguns quilos de ceramicas , o aquario ja esta montado a cerca de 6 ou 7 anos e sem problemas .. 

tem bastantes peixes (algumas dezenas) e ate agora tudo bem ..  ele e um defensor do uso de ceramicas .. 

deixo apenas este caso que conheco para ajudar a  tirar alguma conclusao .. 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Há umas semanas li no blog do Denadai que ele usava Siporax


Eu lembro-me desse assunto, (pois nessa altura insatisfeito com o fórum, acompanhava mais o IPAQ)... e do facto da NASA usar Siporax para filtragem da água.

Curioso, é que há 1 ano, o Denadei tinha uma opinião bem distinta...
SIPORAX NO SUMP - Vale a pena?

(...)

Ontem vi o sistema de Zeólitos a funcionar, está-me a faltar o termo... o recipiente onde eles ficam armazenados, mas o automático.
Aquilo é muito giro! Sempre a girar, a remexer, devagarinho... É daqueles coisas que se gosta de ter num aquário. hen hen
Usar Siporax em vez de Zeólitos!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Eu lembro-me desse assunto, (pois nessa altura insatisfeito com o fórum, acompanhava mais o IPAQ)... e do facto da NASA usar Siporax para filtragem da água.
> 
> Curioso, é que há 1 ano, o Denadei tinha uma opinião bem distinta...
> SIPORAX NO SUMP - Vale a pena?
> 
> ...


Pedro, o Denadei pode mudar de opinião...
 :Wink: 

E os olhos também comem, por isso, isso a girar bonitinho, faz bem às vendas...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Curiosamente quando vi este tópico, até me ri, porque Siporax eu nem achava bem para aquário de água doce. Nos últimos tempos em tive um aquário de água doce, usava o tal Substract pro da Eheim - esse sim muito melhor! (pensava eu na altura, efeitos de marketing)




> Achava e acho é que são desnecessários se houver rocha viva em quantidade suficiente , porque esta chega para nitrificar e eventualmente desnitrificar servindo de suporte para os filmes de bacterias e ainda serve de suporte aos corais e refugio para a bicharada e peixe e é menos uma coisa a ocupar volume na sump. Mas se tiver pouca rocha e muitos peixes porque não usar ?


Pois isto é que o ponto importante. Se a Siporax faz o mesmo que a Rocha Viva, eu então prefiro usar muito menos rocha viva. 

Aliás, só ponho 1Kg de rocha viva, e o resto uso rocha morta. Construo um layout apenas para colocar corais, minimalista e que promova a circulação. E ainda se poupa umas massas em "rocha viva".

Concordo que a rocha viva "traz" muita vida benéfica ao sistema que serve de alimento à micro-fauna. Mas sinceramente, estou farto da "porra" das prendas, que também vem junto: 
- Caranguejos que mais parecem "sapateiras", tive um no meu 1º aquário, que me matou - uma tridacna crocea, catalaphyllia e 2 trachyphyllia. Tudo porque gostava de pegar nos corais, virá-los ao contrário, passear com eles.
- Fireworms - derrubam-me os corais todos, são nojentos, para além de que me posso magoar.
- Uma variedade de algas que vem na rocha viva, mais parece um menu. Um tipo não sabe de onde é aquilo vem, mas monta um aquário e passado um mês, é capaz de ter 3 ou 4 variedades de caulerpa, bryopsis ou Valonia. Depois o cirurgião ou outro herbívoro qualquer, só gosta de um tipo de alga, é tramado.

Prefiro colocar bactérias, as tais bio-pellets ou vodka,  dar mysis congelado e assim alimento eu a "micro-fauna"  :Big Grin: 

Artur,



> Mas hoje em dia temos também os Biopellets, juntam num produto alojamento e alimentação das bactérias


Nunca usei, nem investiguei muito as Biopellets, mas não sabia que serviam de alojamento para bactérias. As bio-pellets não são um polímero de carbono que se vai libertanto "aos poucos" para a coluna de água? Não é só "alimento"?

----------


## António Vitor

> Curiosamente quando vi este tópico, até me ri, porque Siporax eu nem achava bem para aquário de água doce. Nos últimos tempos em tive um aquário de água doce, usava o tal Substract pro da Eheim - esse sim muito melhor! (pensava eu na altura, efeitos de marketing)
> 
> 
> 
> Pois isto é que o ponto importante. Se a Siporax faz o mesmo que a Rocha Viva, eu então prefiro usar muito menos rocha viva. 
> 
> Aliás, só ponho 1Kg de rocha viva, e o resto uso rocha morta. Construo um layout apenas para colocar corais, minimalista e que promova a circulação. E ainda se poupa umas massas em "rocha viva".
> 
> Concordo que a rocha viva "traz" muita vida benéfica ao sistema que serve de alimento à micro-fauna. Mas sinceramente, estou farto da "porra" das prendas, que também vem junto: 
> ...


Ricardo, efeitos de marketing...
Qualquer produto da Sera parece ser de pior qualidade não é, comparando com eheim?
 :Big Grin: 
Sera também é alemão...

Vamos reflectir um bocado, porque razão a rocha porosa há-de ser melhor que um material inerte e bem mais poroso?
simplesmente não faz sentido...
 :Big Grin: 

Eu não vou meter porque não preciso, mas pode ser uma oppção para quem quiser bem menos rocha viva.
Não pode é acumular lixo, mas isso podemos dizer o mesmo com a rocha viva...

Outro problema que estou a ver é não termos a mesma circulação nas sumps, e se formos meter isto na sump, acho que não será bem a mesma coisa...

um filtro não é também a mesma coisa, porque ocorrerá depositos organicos dentro deste, mesmo com filtragem anterior...

Mas acho que se for bem pensado é um perfeito substituto da rocha viva ou morta.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Ontem vi o sistema de Zeólitos a funcionar(...)


Foi isto que eu vi a trabalhar...
Fauna Marin ZeoMatic II Gets Priced & Video Treatment > MASNA - Marine Aquarium Societies of North America

Será que com Siporax também funciona!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ao limite até podes fazer rocha com Siporax e cimento branco !

----------


## António Vitor

> Ao limite até podes fazer rocha com Siporax e cimento branco !


Por acaso tinha pensado nisso...

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Foi isto que eu vi a trabalhar...
> Fauna Marin ZeoMatic II Gets Priced & Video Treatment > MASNA - Marine Aquarium Societies of North America
> 
> Será que com Siporax também funciona!?
> 
> ...


se for com a mesma densidade, deverá funcionar...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora o "vidro" ali a bater no acrilico, vai fazer moça...
em 6 meses e tinhas isso opaco...mas isto sou eu a conjecturar..

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

De repente parece que estamos a redescobrir coisas e a derrubar dogmas . Mas quais dogmas ? Estes dogmas de que não se pode usar cerâmicas ou que temos que usar escumador obrigatoriamente só existem na cabeça de quem não tem sentido crítico, não pensa por si ou gosta de construir dogmas para  poder dizer que os derruba logo a seguir ( deve ser a veia revolucionária que todos temos  LOL ). Ao limite até posso ter um aquário só com água salgada, peixes , corais, termostáto,  luz ( para a fotossintese )e circulação ( para a oxigenação )e fazer TPA'S  todos os dias ou dia sim dia não dependendo da quantidade de peixes , umas bactérias e uma fonte de carbono sem ter rocha nem cerâmicas ou um filtro fluidizado de areia  . 
Tudo depende das espécies que  queremos manter , da relação entre biomassa e volume de água,  da quantidade de trabalho que queremos ter e da nossa exigência em relação aos crescimentos e cores do que queremos manter.
O equipamento sofisticado existe para nos libertar de tarefas de manutenção mais contínuas!

----------


## António Vitor

:Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> De repente parece que estamos a redescobrir coisas e a derrubar dogmas . Mas quais dogmas ? Estes dogmas de que não se pode usar cerâmicas ou que temos que usar escumador obrigatoriamente só existem na cabeça de quem não tem sentido crítico, não pensa por si ou gosta de construir dogmas para  poder dizer que os derruba logo a seguir ( deve ser a veia revolucionária que todos temos  LOL ). Ao limite até posso ter um aquário só com água salgada, peixes , corais, termostáto,  luz ( para a fotossintese )e circulação ( para a oxigenação )e fazer TPA'S  todos os dias ou dia sim dia não dependendo da quantidade de peixes , umas bactérias e uma fonte de carbono sem ter rocha nem cerâmicas ou um filtro fluidizado de areia  . 
> Tudo depende das espécies que  queremos manter , da relação entre biomassa e volume de água,  da quantidade de trabalho que queremos ter e da nossa exigência em relação aos crescimentos e cores do que queremos manter.
> O equipamento sofisticado existe para nos libertar de tarefas de manutenção mais contínuas!


Como gosto de ser revolucionário...gostaria de discordar em alguns pontos...
 :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

O equipamento sofisticado (nem todo ok), serve para gastarmos dinheiro, e fazer crescer uma industria...
 :Big Grin: 
é mesmo isso que eu penso de muitos dos aparelhos e tretas que se vendem...

eles é escumadores cónicos, porque os outros são piores, são reactores xpto que retiram fosfatos...mais reactores npto que retira nitratos...etc...etc...e mais etc...

Deixem-se disso, a NATUREZA faz tudo isso... MAS MELHOR.

20-30 anos de evolução na aquariofilia de reef, não é a mesma coisa que 4.5 biliões (não é milhões) de anos... a conceber bactérias que fazem muito do trabalho de reciclagem dos nutrientes nos reefs, e nos mares em geral.

É usar a natureza em nosso proveito e não lutar contra ela...
é o meu dogma ou lei fundamental...
 :SbPoisson9: 

É isso que eu defendo, daí ter tirado o escumador...retirando as bacterias e 
criando um ambiente mais estéril estou efectivamente a lutar contra a natureza. Estamos todos, que é a maioria...

E em relação ao escumador acredita que existia uma lei que dizia:
" O ESCUMADOR É O CORAÇÂO DO SISTEMA...", eu próprio já o tinha dito aqui, porque pensava que era esse o caso, porque se muitos dizem passa a ser norma...mesmo que seja uma grande mentira...

Existem alternativas melhores na redução do DOC, e na manutenção a longo prazo do sistema.

Também era recorrente dizer-se que massas filtrantes e bioballs, e etc...não funcionam são um depósito de nutrientes que depois rebenta com tudo...
Facto que me fazia confusão quando vim dos plantados...
é claro que tem alguma verdade, mas...isso não implica que se possa usar metodos semelhantes e aperfeiçoar estes mesmos metodos...

até para os plantados faz sentido uma abordagem semelhante aos reefs...
não sei se as diferenças são assim tão significativas para abordagens diferentes em relação a aquários destes meios aquosos...

PAra mim isto são dogmas ou leis, que a abordagem de um aquário plantado tem de ser diferente que um salgado que um reef, tem de ser diferentes de um fish only....

Estás a traçar uma lei e novamente outro dogma, quando dizes que para situações diferentes temos de pensar diferente....
 :Big Grin: 



> Tudo depende das espécies que queremos manter , da relação entre biomassa e volume de água, da quantidade de trabalho que queremos ter e da nossa exigência em relação aos crescimentos e cores do que queremos manter


NAda disso...temos é de criar as melhores condições possiveis, e acho que se conseguimos isso para corais, conseguimos para peixes e para outros invertebrados...

e acho que tens razão num aspecto de não poder existir leis fundamentalistas, nem para um lado nem para outro...
Estás a ser dogmático, quando escrevestes a anterior frase que eu coloquei em quote...

Há que ter espirito aberto, e dizer que tudo é possivel...desde que se tenha conhecimento...

já dizia o outro conhecimento é poder, e cheira-me que pouco percebemos disto...
 :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss: 

Também é verdade que quando retirei o escumador da equação a minha inovação é nula...
já o tinha referido, outros já o fizeram com sucesso...
Mas a maioria teima em afirmar que o escumador facilita...será mesmo?
 :Big Grin: 
aquilo cheira mal e é complicado limpar sendo um foco de bacterias em putrefacção (risco biológico)...não facilita nada...
lol

Que um aparelho que meça o pH, cálcio magnésio, que coloque em constante alguns parâmetros da água isso concerteza não é lutar contra a natureza...
não sou contra todos os aparelhos...
 :Wink:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Estás a traçar uma lei e novamente outro dogma, quando dizes que para situações diferentes temos de pensar diferente....


Lol António , agora é que me baralhaste !!! Se calhar temos que uniformizar a definição de dogma . Para mim é uma crença ou afirmação imutável ou inquestionável. Ou seja para situações diferentes temos que pensar igual . Só existe uma solução , uma "verdade " para um aquário de água salgada. 
Eu quase poderia afirmar que tu passaste a ser dogmático quanto aos escumadores afirmando que não fazem falta nenhuma e o carvão é que é !  :SbSourire2: 
Não acho que sejas revolucionário, penso é que és um entusiasta e um contestatário, que às vezes confunde velocidade com precipitação   :JmdALEnvers: . Mas a irreverência fundamentada é sempre bem vinda .
Os aquários não são corridas de velocidade , são provas de fundo e o sucesso mede-se em anos e não em meses. Qualquer aquário minimamente bem equipado e mantido por um aquariofilista com conhecimentos razoáveis atinge o apogeu ao ano de idade e depois mantem-se num plateau mais 1 ou 2 anos , a partir daí com a acumulação de nutrientes , especialmente se existir uma biomassa elevada e não existirem meios continuados eficazes de exportar os nutrientes, é que os problemas começam. Para mim dizer que o fosfato e os nitratos não variam significamente nem para baixo nem para cima ao longo de 4 ou 6 meses não significa grande coisa . Mas se não variarem durante 5 anos já quer dizer muito acerca do aquariofilista , do método , da manutenção e da sua perseverança.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um dos comentários mais sábios que vi no IPAQ sobre este tema, foi do Maurício Foz.




> Luiz, resumindo:
> 
> Tem gente que usa e diz que funciona.
> Tem gente que usa e diz que Não funciona.
> Tem artigo cientifico que diz que Funciona em condições especiais.
> Tem artigo cientifico que diz que Não funciona.
> Tem revista que diz que funciona.
> Tem revista que diz que Não funciona.
> 
> ...


Tem graça que este comentário é válido para Siporax, Bio-pellets, Zeovit, Vodka, HQI, T5, Balling, Reactor de cálcio, DSB, Bare-Bottom. 
Conclusão, temos muita "oferta", muitos métodos, muita variedade, cabe a cada um escolher o que melhor se adapta ao seu aquário e tempo disponível.
Acho que o sucesso depende mais do aquariofilista dos que os métodos que cada um usa.

Estava à espera é que aparecessem os defensores do Jaubert, das DSB, a criticar isto.
Onde anda a escola "Jaubert"/Plenum no Reefforum? 
Vamos lá aquecer isto (perdoem-me a provocação)... Eu acho o método Jaubert e as DSB a pior forma de controlar os nutrientes a longo prazo.

----------


## António Vitor

Rui Seu Reaccionário!
 :Big Grin: 



Com que então tens um escumador de 1400 euros, seu fascista...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora fora de brincadeira... tens razão...
MAs ser anti dogmático, é também ser dogmático...
 :Big Grin: 

Ateismo é também uma religião...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Um dos comentários mais sábios que vi no IPAQ sobre este tema, foi do Maurício Foz.
> 
> 
> 
> Tem graça que este comentário é válido para Siporax, Bio-pellets, Zeovit, Vodka, HQI, T5, Balling, Reactor de cálcio, DSB, Bare-Bottom. 
> Conclusão, temos muita "oferta", muitos métodos, muita variedade, cabe a cada um escolher o que melhor se adapta ao seu aquário e tempo disponível.
> Acho que o sucesso depende mais do aquariofilista dos que os métodos que cada um usa.
> 
> Estava à espera é que aparecessem os defensores do Jaubert, das DSB, a criticar isto.
> ...


Acho que tens razão...
não será o método mas a dedicação...e eu diria mais a perserverância como o Rui tinha dito...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Com que então tens um escumador de 1400 euros, seu fascista...


Lol , à vale assim tanto ? Lol . Na altura comprei tudo a preço de custo porque tinha a loja e já foi há 6 ou 7 anos . Como diz um amigo meu, não tenho mais dinheiro , estou é mais endividado.
Eu sou mais é liberal , ou seja , sou um contestatário no nosso País onde toda a genta espera que o estado tenha 10 milhões de tetas . Lol . Acredito no esforço, no mérito , e na livre iniciativa. Não fico à espera do que o estado possa fazer por mim. Mas acho, por exemplo, que o estado teria obrigação de pagar os estudos a um aluno que tem 17 e não conseguiu entrar num curso onde a média é 17,1 e não consegue estudar aquilo que quer porque não tem dinheiro para pagar a privada e não que o estado subsidie as universidades privadas que deixam entrar o aluno com 9,5 porque os pais podem pagar. 
É como nos aquários soluções diferentes para problemas diferentes, Lol. A inteligência , a cultura e a consciencia social bem como o sentido de justiça não é apanágio ou propriedade de nenhuma facção seja esquerda ou direita, crente ou agnóstico, empregado ou patrão . Tem a ver com a forma como somos educados e o meio onde crescemos .
A mim o que me desespera é que as pessoas que têm tudo não aproveitem as oportunidades e as que têm potencial nem sequer as tenham.
É preciso é manter o "status quo" . Está mal mas o que vem poder ser pior. O melhor é não mudar .Como é que os Heróis do Mar, nobre povo, nação  valente foram reduzidos a uma cambada de mansos como tu lhes chamas.

----------


## António Vitor

> Lol , à vale assim tanto ? Lol . Na altura comprei tudo a preço de custo porque tinha a loja e já foi há 6 ou 7 anos . Como diz um amigo meu, não tenho mais dinheiro , estou é mais endividado.
> Eu sou mais é liberal , ou seja , sou um contestatário no nosso País onde toda a genta espera que o estado tenha 10 milhões de tetas . Lol . Acredito no esforço, no mérito , e na livre iniciativa. Não fico à espera do que o estado possa fazer por mim. Mas acho, por exemplo, que o estado teria obrigação de pagar os estudos a um aluno que tem 17 e não conseguiu entrar num curso onde a média é 17,1 e não consegue estudar aquilo que quer porque não tem dinheiro para pagar a privada e não que o estado subsidie as universidades privadas que deixam entrar o aluno com 9,5 porque os pais podem pagar. 
> É como nos aquários soluções diferentes para problemas diferentes, Lol. A inteligência , a cultura e a consciencia social bem como o sentido de justiça não é apanágio ou propriedade de nenhuma facção seja esquerda ou direita, crente ou agnóstico, empregado ou patrão . Tem a ver com a forma como somos educados e o meio onde crescemos .
> A mim o que me desespera é que as pessoas que têm tudo não aproveitem as oportunidades e as que têm potencial nem sequer as tenham.
> É preciso é manter o "status quo" . Está mal mas o que vem poder ser pior. O melhor é não mudar .Como é que os Heróis do Mar, nobre povo, nação  valente foram reduzidos a uma cambada de mansos como tu lhes chamas.


epá era uma brincadeira, não sei que escumador tens...pá...
Camarada pá era uma brincadeira pá, ao estilo dos homens da luta...
 :Wink: 
que acho que é tudo a gozar...se bem que agora parece ser mais real, e eles estão a entrar na onda...

agora voltando a falar a sério, eu tento com a pouca influência que tenho , dar o meu melhor no trabalho, para produzir, e se a empresa não produz, é a minha empresa...a não produzir...fico chateado e arregaço as mangas...
cheguei a ser gozado por ...ficar preocupado com a empresa...
é o meu micro contributo para o país...

Minha porque trabalho lá...mas a mentalidade recorrente, é:

"Isto não é meu nem do meu pai...",enfim, por isso não passamos de mediocres...

Tirei um curso superior da treta, quer dizer custou a tirar (matemática aplicada ...(Estatística e investigação Operacional) na FCUL faculdade de ciência universidade de lisboa), mas que num país subdesenvolvido (não tenham dúvidas) serve para nada...

talvez tenha servido para exercítar O CÉREBRO...porque de resto...

bom, conhecimento é poder, e mesmo que me tirem as cuecas, a casa o carro...fico com o conhecimento...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem António estou convencido que o teu filósofo favorito não é Marx mas sim Immanuel Kant. Lol

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem António estou convencido que o teu filósofo favorito não é Marx mas sim Immanuel Kant. Lol


 :Smile:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bom , voltando à "vaca fria" e quan to ás DSB . Acho que elas têm sentido como filosofia análoga à zona de lagoa ou mangal no recife  mas o problema é que nos nossos aquários o espaço é limitado e o volume de água também . Logo se ela não pode ir aumentando em altura pela limitação da altura do aquário deve ser remota e deve de ser subtituída antes de estar saturada. Como se vê se está saturada é outra questão , mas diria que se fizermos TPA's regulares quando os fosfatos e nitratos começarem a subir se tudo o resto se mantiver , estará na altura de mudar. 
Penso que é o aquário do Carlinhos que têm as DSB em caixas moviveis de areia na sump de decantação e vejam os resultados. 
DSB no aquario principal ou Jauberts é que acho um convite ao desastre a médio prazo .

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Peço desculpa pela intromissão mas tb quero dar a minha opinião.
 :yb665: 

para mim a RV é a melhor base para 1 reef, porque para além de ser + 1 elemento no sistema de filtragem é tb um grande prazer ver o aquário "crescer"  :SbOk:  adoro ver 1 aqua a maturar e ver tudo o que cresce a partir da RV. peço desculpa aos perfecionistas dos aqua perfeitos sem doenças e algas, mas dos 2 que mantenho 1 com + de 800 litros e outro de 120L o piqueno é fantastico de perder horas a ver (isto é como escolher 1 filho preferido ehehe :Icon Cry: )

isto para dizer que em relação ao que se discute, depende do que queremos do aquário.

Por exemplo se eu montar 1 aqua só de peixes colocava um grande filtro de areia, e perguntam todos... filtro de AREIA????? isso aumenta logo os nitratos etc etc ...

pois é mas os peixitos não se chateiam com nitratos altos (quase todos) e nunca mais teria problemas com nitritos ou amonia.

Digo isso porque +/- 10 anos já tive esse sistema montado e alimentar moreias e petrois volatians não é brinquedo a sujar a agua...

peço desculpa pela minha colherada :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom , voltando à "vaca fria" e quan to ás DSB . Acho que elas têm sentido como filosofia análoga à zona de lagoa ou mangal no recife  mas o problema é que nos nossos aquários o espaço é limitado e o volume de água também . Logo se ela não pode ir aumentando em altura pela limitação da altura do aquário deve ser remota e deve de ser subtituída antes de estar saturada. Como se vê se está saturada é outra questão , mas diria que se fizermos TPA's regulares quando os fosfatos e nitratos começarem a subir se tudo o resto se mantiver , estará na altura de mudar. 
> Penso que é o aquário do Carlinhos que têm as DSB em caixas moviveis de areia na sump de decantação e vejam os resultados. 
> DSB no aquario principal ou Jauberts é que acho um convite ao desastre a médio prazo .


O meu mangal está num recipiente, na sump...
posso mover este, ou colocar mais árvores num outro recipiente.

não sei de onde veio esta minha ideia, se foi adquirida se foi depois de ter visto alguma coisa neste ou noutro forum...

já tive DSB na sump e desisti...tinha na altura nitratos mais altos...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Peço desculpa pela intromissão mas tb quero dar a minha opinião.
> 
> 
> para mim a RV é a melhor base para 1 reef, porque para além de ser + 1 elemento no sistema de filtragem é tb um grande prazer ver o aquário "crescer"  adoro ver 1 aqua a maturar e ver tudo o que cresce a partir da RV. peço desculpa aos perfecionistas dos aqua perfeitos sem doenças e algas, mas dos 2 que mantenho 1 com + de 800 litros e outro de 120L o piqueno é fantastico de perder horas a ver (isto é como escolher 1 filho preferido ehehe)
> 
> isto para dizer que em relação ao que se discute, depende do que queremos do aquário.
> 
> Por exemplo se eu montar 1 aqua só de peixes colocava um grande filtro de areia, e perguntam todos... filtro de AREIA????? isso aumenta logo os nitratos etc etc ...
> 
> ...


O maior problema nem são os nitratos altos é o sulfureto de hidrogénio...que podem surgir...se tu remexeres no areão.

Acho que também compacta  e deixa de fazer a tal nitrificação que só se dá em zonas aerobicas e com bom oxigénio...(a amónia e nitritos...)

mas isto sou eu a pensar...
os peixes até podem aguentar muita coisa, mas se os tratarmos como animais mais sensiveis acho que não tem mal nenhum...
 :Wink: 
também não tem tanta área como estas coisas bem mais porosas...

Se estiveres a falar de filtros de Areia à antiga com ar a ser enfiado em baixo...ok zonas anaerobicas não existem, portanto nem sulfuretos nem amónia ou nitritos...
mas concerteza um acumular de nitratos..
 :Big Grin: 
a eficiência é também menor que estas massas porosas, tens de ter muitissimo mais areia para fazer o mesmo efeito de apenas umas gramas disto...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Alexandre,

Intromissão? Não, nós queremos é opiniões.

Pá... admito que não há coisa que eu "embirre" mais em aquários do que a Rocha Viva. Talvez porque tive má experiência com alguns seres que a rocha viva me presenteou, esses que "crescem" no aquário.

Só para teres uma ideia, tive um caranguejo que me matou uma Catalaphyllia (150€) e uma Tridacna crocea (200€) - muito grande e difícil de arranjar.

 

Isto para não falar nos fire worms que apanhei nos meus aquários, de cada vez que desmontei. 
Não eram tão grandes como o do Duarte (foto), mas iam já com uns 15-20cm.



Como se não bastassem estas pragas e as algas, o preço da rocha viva e as quantidades "recomendadas" são uma chatice. Em especial a quantidade (=kg) foi algo que nunca percebi.

Segundo a regra dos 10% de rocha viva da total litragem do aquário, eu na minha última montagem teria de ter comprado 75kg de rocha. Mesmo que arranjasse a um bom preço, digamos 10€/kg, teria que desembolsar 750€ em "calhau". E também não sei onde ia colocar "tanta" rocha.

Aquilo que me interessa saber, é se a longo prazo, esses 750€ compensam em alguma coisa? 

Outro ponto é que a maior parte da "vida" que a rocha traz, morre durante o processo de transporte e "cura". Não tenho dados que objectivem esta observação, mas sei que outros aquaristas partilham desta opinião.

Eu preciso de rocha, para construir um layout, para colocar os corais e fornecer abrigos aos peixes. Mas será que preciso de rocha viva? Ou basta um ou dois kg de rocha viva, o resto de rocha morta (pouca quantidade), e mais algum "suporte" de crescimento de bactérias, como por exemplo a siporax, que estamos a discutir? (ou zeovit, bio-pellets, prodibio, etc.)

É que com o dinheiro que se poupa em rocha viva, pode gastar-se noutras coisas - digo gastar e não poupar, porque nós viciados gastamos o dinheiro todo nisto. 



Apesar de tudo, eu identifico-me com o método de Berlin, só apenas considero que é numa aproximação mais moderna.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Alexandre,
> 
> Intromissão? Não, nós queremos é opiniões.
> 
> Pá... admito que não há coisa que eu "embirre" mais em aquários do que a Rocha Viva. Talvez porque tive má experiência com alguns seres que a rocha viva me presenteou, esses que "crescem" no aquário.
> 
> Só para teres uma ideia, tive um caranguejo que me matou uma Catalaphyllia (150) e uma Tridacna crocea (200) - muito grande e difícil de arranjar.
> 
>  
> ...



eu não estou a defender nenhum método nem o facto de a RV poder ser substituida por qualquer outro mecanismo ou técnica enquanto sistema de filtragem, mas estou sim a valorizar o factor surpresa que uma unica pedra de RV pode dar...
quer seja boa que seja má :yb665: 
acredito que toda a gente já teve surpresas desagradáveis, mas é esse mesmo factor de risco que me fascina...
Podes sempre tentar minimizar os danos tiranto do aqua o que não pretendes lá ter :SbOk:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> O maior problema nem são os nitratos altos é o sulfureto de hidrogénio...que podem surgir...se tu remexeres no areão.
> 
> Acho que também compacta  e deixa de fazer a tal nitrificação que só se dá em zonas aerobicas e com bom oxigénio...(a amónia e nitritos...)
> 
> mas isto sou eu a pensar...
> os peixes até podem aguentar muita coisa, mas se os tratarmos como animais mais sensiveis acho que não tem mal nenhum...
> 
> também não tem tanta área como estas coisas bem mais porosas...
> 
> ...


sulfureto de hidrogénio? 
o principio não é esse! :yb668:  
o filtro de areia de que falo serve para criar um anbiente bacteriologico desnitrificante...
é feito com um reactor de areia onde a areia está em movimento e em suspenção até cerca de metade do reactor é onde na parte inferior se situa a cultura e na parte superior a dacantação :SbOk: 
muita exposição de agua pois podemos ter um caudal grande mas tambem muitos nitratos.
é a minha experiência no seu uso :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,




> Podes sempre tentar minimizar os danos tiranto do aqua o que não pretendes lá ter


O que muitas vezes significa desmontar toda rocha, descolar os corais. Enfim, pelo menos umas 6/8 horas de trabalho.




> o filtro de areia de que falo serve para criar um anbiente bacteriologico desnitrificante...


Pensava que os filtros de areia eram mais utilizados como filtragem mecânica do que biológica. 
Para filtragem biológica, não era melhor umas bio-balls, cerâmica ou estas siporax?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Estamos a misturar conceitos . 
Filtro de areia fluidizada - excelente capacidade nitrificante devido a grande superfície da areia para ser colonizada por um filme bacteriano e o facto de estar sempre em suspensão o que permite um oxigenação constante e elevada para as bactérias autotroficas se multiplicarem.

Filtro desnitrificante de areia - principio contrario em que há anaerobiose devido a compactacao ligeira  da areia e a um fluxo lento ;pode ser usado enxofre como meio para alimentar as bactérias anaeróbias . E também uma desnitrificacao autotrofica ; no fundo e uma DSB cilíndrica com fluxo orientado.
Qq filtro biológico se torna mecânico com o tempo se compactar . No caso do fluidizado não acontece.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Estamos a misturar conceitos . 
> Filtro de areia fluidizada - excelente capacidade nitrificante devido a grande superfície da areia para ser colonizada por um filme bacteriano e o facto de estar sempre em suspensão o que permite um oxigenação constante e elevada para as bactérias autotroficas se multiplicarem.
> 
> Filtro desnitrificante de areia - principio contrario em que há anaerobiose devido a compactacao ligeira  da areia e a um fluxo lento ;pode ser usado enxofre como meio para alimentar as bactérias anaeróbias . E também uma desnitrificacao autotrofica ; no fundo e uma DSB cilíndrica com fluxo orientado.
> Qq filtro biológico se torna mecânico com o tempo se compactar . No caso do fluidizado não acontece.


 :SbOk: 
ora ai está ....
Isso mesmo 
tenho que aprender a ser mais explicito a escrever nos forums :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> ora ai está ....
> Isso mesmo 
> tenho que aprender a ser mais explicito a escrever nos forums


até imaginei aqueles filtros à antiga com bolinhas a subir...


lol
ok, estava a brincar, pensava que estava a falar de uma DSB....
 :Wink:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

o problema é que desvirtuámos o tema do Post...  :EEK!: 

então e o Siporax ?? e outros afins??

Vamos voltar a exprimentar as massas filtrantes???  :yb665: 

Eu lembro-me quando sairam os Eheim seco humidos (modelo 2229 acho eu)
toda a gente os comprava(eu tb LOL) colocando as ceramicas purosas (muito boas ainda hoje tenho algumas) ... mas passado algum tempo tirámos as tristes conclusões para a agua salgada :Icon Cry: 

Pergunta:
Será que as massas filtrantes até podem ser uma mais valia??

estava aqui a pensar que se tivessem numa espécie de reactor onde não fosse possivel existir acumulação de "lixo" e a agua fosse fluida talvez fosse uma boa base para cultura ???

Tal como já foi referido anteriormente :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> o problema é que desvirtuámos o tema do Post... 
> 
> então e o Siporax ?? e outros afins??
> 
> Vamos voltar a exprimentar as massas filtrantes??? 
> 
> Eu lembro-me quando sairam os Eheim seco humidos (modelo 2229 acho eu)
> toda a gente os comprava(eu tb LOL) colocando as ceramicas purosas (muito boas ainda hoje tenho algumas) ... mas passado algum tempo tirámos as tristes conclusões para a agua salgada
> 
> ...


acho que sim...tenho a certeza que sim, Isto se existirem também zonas anaeróbicas onde se faça a degradação dos nitratos...

com a areia não dá porque só existirá zonas aeróbicas (nos tais filtros fluidizados)...
Com este siporax dava...
agora isto a bater no acrilico, não sei...mas vidro dava!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ainda acerca das DSB...
O seu grande problema tem a ver com a diversidade de fauna suficiente para a manter saudável a longo prazo e que tem e deve ser alimentada. 
Em outros tempos o pessoal não alimentava os aquarios e os seus peixes como deve de ser tendo em conta que queriam manter aquários com poucos nutrientes... hoje em dia ainda é assim com alguns sistemas.

Devido a isso não sobrava comida para a fauna da DSB acabando esta por ficar inerte,  compacta e morta, originado o seu fim e consequente intoxicação letal do aquario... Existem vários artigos do Ron Shimek sobre este assunto.

Cheguei a ter uma DSB muito povoada e rica no meu antigo reef de 250L e embora não possa afirmar com 100% de certeza, para mim olhando hoje para trás, foi um dos motivos porque tinha um aquário tão equilibrado e rico em cores com apenas um Aquamedic Turbofloater, Trocas de água e Kalk. Não sei o que teria acontecido com o passar dos anos mas o facto é que ao fim de 4 anos, mais coisa menos coisa, a DSB era rica em fauna e cada vez que colocava comida não consigo descrever o numero de criaturas que apareciam do areão o que tornava a areia num fernezim de vida e movimento. Na altura o Nielsen escreveu um artigo sobre isso para a Korallen Alemã  :SbSourire: .

Ainda pegando em algumas palavras de trás... cada sistema é um sitema com as suas vantagens e desvantagens, cabe-nos a nós escolher o que mais nos convence, ou aquele com que mais nos identificamos. Na minha opinião, um aquariofilista experiente e persistente, consegue vingar adoptando qualquer um dos variádos métodos existentes... que hoje em dia ainda são mais que há uns 10 anos atrás.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eheh.... Mal vi o teu regresso ao fórum, pensei.... finalmente alguém para eu discutir os prós e contras das DSB.

Até disse logo noutro tópico:




> Até porque é preciso alguém que me dê na cabeça quando digo mal das DSB! Assim tem mais piada discutir... eheh.


Não demoraste muito a "encontrar-me"  :Big Grin: 

Mas diz-me Marco... que cuidados tinhas ou tiveste com a tua DSB? Manutenção? Compraste nassarios? Foi só colocar o areão e esperar ou tiveste que fazer mais?
Alguma vez tiveste problemas com cianos ou outras algas no areão?

----------


## FabioAlexandre

Faz tempo que não escrevia aqui nesse fórum.

Sou o Fabio Alexandre do IPAq, sem acento. rsrs


Para ilustrar cito 5 artigos de renome:



Applications of Sand in Reef Aquariums: Theory and Practice by Eric Borneman - Reefkeeping.com 

Onde mostra que o fato do substrato ser de carbonato de cálcio não adianta de nada para manter RA e Ca.




Feature Article: An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based Systems. Part 1: Controlled lab dosing experiments &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 

Esse acima mostra não haver diferença plausíveis entre a altura do substrato, tendo uma pequena vantagem somente para o substrato fino em relação ao grosso no quesito fosfato. Talvez isso ocorra pelo fato do substrato mais fino ter maior área e logo mais área para o fosfato se transformar em fosfato em cálcio. Óbvio que isso só ocorre com substratos de carbonato de cálcio.




Feature Article: An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based Systems: Part 2: Live Animal Experiments &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 

Esse acima mostra não haver diferença plausíveis entre a altura do substrato, só que nesse teste há uma desnitrificação melhor do que o teste do link acima. Sendo que no 1º teste não havia animais e nesse 2º teste há animais. Talvez a diferença seja devido ao fato de ter que alimentar os peixes e esse alimento junto com o excremento dos peixes seja uma fonte de carbono para a desnitrificação onde mais uma vez fica claro que o fator limitante para haver desnitrificação é a quantidade de carbono para o ciclo e não o tamanho do substrato ou mídia anaeróbica. Por isso que vodka resolve mesmo sem substrato.




http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...nftt/index.php 

O teste acima mostra que mesmo embaixo de 10 cm de substrato fino não existe zonas anaeróbicas e sim só com um pouco menos de oxigênio, sendo na superfície do substrato 7 mg e embaixo dos 10 cm 5 mg. Isso com substrato fino, logo com substrato grosso, como halimeda, o nível de oxigênio deva ser maior ainda. Mostra também que o pH não é acido como se acreditavam e isso mais uma vez em substrato fino, imagina em substrato grosso como halimeda. Logo mostra que não desnitrifica nada, como já mostrado nos 2 links acima.




http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-0...ture/index.php 

Esse demonstra que RV em aquários podem não fazer o papel de desnitrificação que todos acreditavam.

Tenho aquários marinhos desde 1987 e naquela época, aqui no Brasil, não se falava em nitrato e nem fosfato. Somente nitrito. Mas logo no inicio da década de 90 começou-se a falar em nitrato. Nessa época a filtragem dry-wet era muito difundida. E quando introduziram os sistema Berlin por aqui, cheio de rochas vivas, diziam que se deveria tirar os bioballs, pois eram fábrica de nitrato. E não só os bioballs, mas qualquer tipo de mídia fixadora de bactérias que não fossem as rochas vivas. Na época comecei a questionar se rocha viva também não seria fonte de nitrato, já que elas faziam o papel da mídia nitrificante como todas as outras mídias existentes. Aí muitos respondiam que não, com explicações falhas que diziam que os bioballs processavam muito mais amônia do que as RV e com isso se tinha como resultado final muito mais nitrato. Totalmente sem noção essa explicação, pois então era só diminuir o volume de bioballs e/ou aumentar o volume de RV para que se equiparassem. Ou seja, nenhuma resposta fazia sentido, pois davam a entender que se fizessem muita nitrificação acabando com a amônia tornaria a mídia uma fábrica de nitrato. Então como não gerar nitrato e acabar com a amônia ao mesmo tempo?
Então deveríamos ter um sistema que processasse pouca amônia e com isso um sistema com poucos animais.

Uma explicação plausível na época era de que toda bactéria precisa de uma fonte de carbono, seja para nitrificar ou desnitrificar. E as RV também possuíam zonas anaeróbicas, fora as zonas aeróbicas, e com isso os compostos nitrificados na superfície já eram logo desnitrificados nas zonas anaeróbicas, pois tinham acesso a mesma fonte de carbono ao mesmo tempo, coisa que não acontecia nas bioballs que não tinham zonas anaeróbicas e acabavam consumindo toda fonte de carbono não deixando que esse carbono chegasse em zonas anaeróbicas do aquário que ficavam distante delas como, por exemplo, no substrato.

O negócio é que pesquisas mais recentes mostraram que em aquários as RV praticamente não fazem a desnitrificação que sempre acreditaram que faziam como mostra o link acima. Então o problema de nitrato atribuído a Siporax e bioballs é mais relacionado a falta de manutenção do aquarista do que ao sistema em si.

O Siporax é realmente fantástico para fixação de bactérias. Fábrica de nitrato só será se for num aquário de um aquarista desleixado e sem higiene. Agora quanto a Siporax fazer desnitrificação isso eu ainda tenho dúvidas, pois não acredito que se crie nele zonas anaeróbicas que vão fazer a diferença. O que ele deve fazer é desnitrificação em aquários onde exista grande quantidade de carbono que é fator limitante. Por isso funciona nos aquários do Denadai, Basso e Ciro que sei que usam. E sei que alimentam bem os peixes. Mas são aquaristas de mão cheia. E com certeza o cuidado que eles têm como sistema fala mais alto do que o Siporax para não terem nitrato e terem a desnitrificação. Acredito que mesmo sem Siporax, os aquários deles seriam excepcionais como já são atualmente.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Fábio,

Obrigado por vires participar neste tópico.

Se reparares no primeiro post, na 1ª página, eu citei um comentário teu que fizeste no IPAQ. Tu deste uma das melhores respostas que vi no tópico inteiro do IPAQ. Citei-te a ti e ao Denadai  :Big Grin: 

Concordo em absoluto com o que dizes.

Só ainda não percebi, porque alguns aquariofilistas colocam o siporax numa caixa tipo tuppeware, bem compacto, num canto da sump. 
Não era mais benéfico colocar mais "solto", e numa área com mais "corrente" (mas sem sujidade claro)?

----------


## FabioAlexandre

Oi Ricardo.

Na minha opinião, eles colocam dessa forma para não haver o acumulo de sujeito como você mesmo já disse, mas também para evitar um grande fluxo e quem sabe conseguir as tais zonas anaeróbicas, se bem que como disse, eu acho que não é preciso, pois o elo fraco é a falta de carbono e não a falta de zonas anaeróbicas. E sei que o Basso e o Ciro dosam vodka, se bem que o Denadai parou, mas alimenta bem os peixes dele.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...
Na altura montei o aquario com rocha viva de vária sitios diferentes. Para alem disso montei o aquário com areia não só do meu antigo nano que já tinha uma vida imensa, mas com substractos de outros aquários tambem originando uma colonização breve e com grande diversidade na DSB. Alimentava sempre muito, mas muito o aquario (sempre o fiz em todos os meus aquarios e quem ia lá a casa sabe-o bem) e o excesso de comida acabava por alimentar todos os seres da DSB grando uma cadeia alimentar própria no areão... o facto de não ter muitos peixes predadores deste tipo de fauna também ter ajudado a que eles se multiplicassem e a utlização apenas de água natural desde o dia 1 deve ter ajudado também nesta biodiversidade, quase de certeza.

Cheguei a ter reprodução massiva de copepodes, estrelas, larvas, pequenos camarões etc que apareciam de tempos a tempos vindos do nada, havia ali uma pequena fábrica reprodutora de pequenos seres, e isso dava outra vida e outra bio-diversidade ao aquário. 

Tinha alguns nassarios mas nada de especial... o normal para um aquario de 250 litros.  :SbOk3: 

Em relação a Siporax e outros do genero... nitrificam forte e feio devido a sua enorme capacidade porosa. Na altura quando comecei lia muito os Foruns no Brasil (Reef Corner, Ipaq e outros dos quais já não me lembro) porque cá não havia nada e toda a gente fugia a 7 pés deste tipo de filtração porque diziam na altura que nitrificava muito eficientemente transformando a amonia e consequentemente os nitritos em nitratos a uma taxa brutal mas que por isso mesmo, iria gerar níveis de nitrato absurdos e incontroláveis no sistema devido á maquina desnitrificadora não conseguir acompanhar a fábrica nitrificadora. Penso que hoje em dia isto é mito-urbano...  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em relação a Siporax e outros do genero... nitrificam forte e feio devido a sua enorme capacidade porosa. Na altura quando comecei lia muito os Foruns no Brasil (Reef Corner, Ipaq e outros dos quais já não me lembro) porque cá não havia nada e toda a gente fugia a 7 pés deste tipo de filtração porque diziam na altura que nitrificava muito eficientemente transformando a amonia e consequentemente os nitritos em nitratos a uma taxa brutal mas que por isso mesmo, iria gerar níveis de nitrato absurdos e incontroláveis no sistema devido á maquina desnitrificadora não conseguir acompanhar a fábrica nitrificadora. Penso que hoje em dia isto é mito-urbano...


Eu acho que a grande diferença é que agora adicionamos carbono à equação. Acho que se acumulava muito NO3 e também PO4 porque o elemento limitante era o Carbono.

Estou muito tentado a colocar Siporax na minha próxima montagem. Talvez num reactor como de Zeovit, numa zona limpa da sump, e agitar frequentemente as pedras. 
É que colocar em "caixas" compactas na sump, não me parece boa ideia.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Sempre usei Siporax nos dois filtros externos que uso para carvão e resina anti-fosfato,sempre...e já vão muitos anos...talvês por isso,nunca tenha tido sindroma de aquário envelhecido e problemas a ele associado.Lembro que a cama do meu àqua foi colocada em 1981 quando me lancei nos salgados
Agora...a manutenção dos filtros è bi-semanal religiosamente.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Jorge...
...já agora qual é a tua politica de trocas de água? Nada de carbonos certo?
e se não usas carbonos qual os teus niveis de nitrato usando o siporax no meio do filtro como indicaste?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Possivelmente, tal como as biopellets, um dos locais ideais para colocar Siporax será nas imediações, ou logo à entrada de água, do escumador... E portanto, usando um reactor, colocar este entre a alimentação do escumador (bomba de alimentação / tubo de queda por gravidade) e a ligação de entrada no escumador...  :SbQuestion2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge...
> ...já agora qual é a tua politica de trocas de água? Nada de carbonos certo?
> e se não usas carbonos qual os teus niveis de nitrato usando o siporax no meio do filtro como indicaste?


 :Olá:  Marco

Faço TPAs de duas em duas semanas de 100L para um àqua de 650L livres.
Os meus NO3,oscilam entre 10 e 15 ppm,penso que com o novo escumador para 1500L (o anterior era para 500L),estes baixem,os PO4 entre 0 e 0,03.
Carbono (Vinagre),só quando dou cabo de aiptásias que estejam a querer queimar as montiporas de resto só CA;MG e KH.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Jorge...
Atenção que um escumador maior não te vai reduzir os nitratos...  não sei se era isto que estavas a querer dizer.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge...
> Atenção que um escumador maior não te vai reduzir os nitratos...  não sei se era isto que estavas a querer dizer.


 :Olá:  Marco

Com um escumador melhor,a ideia è a redução de carga orgãnica,mas são as TPAs que fazem a diferença.
Fazia TPAs de dois em dois meses (isto quando me lembrava) e os NO3 estavam sempre a 50ppm,só quando comeceia a fazê-las bi-semanais os valores baixaram para os indicados anteriormente.
Contudo,nunca tive em condições normais nenhum crash no sistema,seja pelo uso do Siporax ou não.Claro,os SPS,têm um crescimento lento (julgo eu),à excepção das Montiporas de prato,mas as cores estão lá.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Marco, os escumadores diminuem a concentração de nitratos a montante ,porque removem a matéria orgânica .

----------


## Marco Madeira

Certo Rui... (a montante) nesse sentido sim, percebo que queres dizer. Não me expliquei bem na resposta.

O quero dizer e que é se o colocares e não fizeres mais nada, se tivesses digamos 50 ppm vais continuar a te-los porque apesar de teres um escumador melhor, ele não vai fazer nada pelo nitrato que já lá esta ou que entra na água de outras formas sem ser carga/matéria organica. Ele vai, como muito bem disseste ajudar a que não exista nitrato vindo directamente da transformação de carga organica em amonia/nitrito/nitrato. Mas (como bem sabes) os nitratos podem vir de outras fontes como por exemplo uma má qualidade da água doce quando fazes a mistura com sal ou mesmo quuando repões água doce no sistema. 
Se a OI estiver "marada" e colocares água carregada de nitratos no sistema, um escumador maior não te irá ajudar a resolver o excesso de nitratos.

Muitas das vezes as pessoas dizem... tens nitratos? Então coloca um escumador maior e melhor e os nitratos irão desaparecer, percebes neste sentido o que queria dizer?

----------


## António Vitor

Eu ainda acho que os escumadores estão superinflaccionados, não no preço mas na sua importância.

Já vi em n artigos, que do TOC, só tira 30%, vai depender da composição dos TOC, mas cerca de 30% são hidrofóbicos, tipo gorduras...e o resto dos outros 70%.

Depois A malta pensa, como bem disse o Marco, que maior vai tirar mais e muito mais...
puro engano... tira mais rapidamente as 30% das que se podem retirar, acredito que sim...mas não tira mais...
 :Big Grin: 

30% é já alguma coisa, mas não creio que seja a longo prazo, algo que consiga controlar os nitratos...só com muitas TPA's como disse o nosso amigo Neves.

Ontem sem querer coloquei 2 gotas de WD 40 (water displacement 40th attempt, no wikipedia), que pelo que a wikipedia diz é nafta pesada tratada com hidrogénio no meu reef, isto porque estava a colocar uma luz convencional na sump e como não queria acender tentei tirar a ferrugem...meti WD-40 a mais. e pingou.

Não provocou danos alguns, por enquanto, acho que é só hidrocarbonetos.

Onde eu queria chegar com isto?
são as bacterias as únicas a decomporem o petroleo nos oceanos, são elas que fazem a diferença entre aquários excelentes e maus...são elas as usadas em metodos como zeovite e ampolas, aceleradas e conduzidas...
E são elas as mantidas em sistemas como o siporax que parece tão bom ou melhor que a rocha morta.

A malta também luta contra algas, não quer ver um fio de algas, tenho corais que na base a 2-3 mm não tem algas, e existe á frente...se tiveram saúde eles defendem-se fácilmente....
um ouriço depois mete em cheque a maior parte...

ficam com a pedra de cor estranha, por onde ele passa ele tritura levemente e retira também a coralina.

de noite tenho pearling, da coralina, de todas...
e agora que mudei as minhas 2 t5, é quase pearling tipo aquário plantado...
claro nitratos nem 1 fosfatos 0 ou próximo...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Mas (como bem sabes) os nitratos podem vir de outras fontes como por exemplo uma má qualidade da água doce quando fazes a mistura com sal ou mesmo quuando repões água doce no sistema. 
> Se a OI estiver "marada" e colocares água carregada de nitratos no sistema, um escumador maior não te irá ajudar a resolver o excesso de nitratos.


 :Olá:  Marco

As minhas TPAs desde que comecei nos salgados (só usei sal na montagem),são feitas com àgua natural de boa qualidade (pelo menos nos testes não tem NO3;PO4;NH3 ou outros),que guardo na fossa da minha garagem(às escuras)e só utilizo passado um mês.
Quanto à OI,os filtros são mudados todos os anos e a membrana,segundo um técnico aqui na àrea,que trabalha com esse equipamento,não só doméstico como industrial,a quem eu compro os filtros,garantiu-me depois de teste aos TDS (42 se não estou em erro)efectuado no final do ano passado a meu pedido,estar boa.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Jorge...
Não estava a colocar em duvida a tua água ou o teu sal  :SbOk3: .
Era apenas uma resposta ao que o Rui tinha dito sobre a relação escumador/nitrato... 

António Vitor...
eu também não sou grande adepto dos escumadores, tento sempre ser o mais natural e aproximado possivel da Natureza mas com sistemas grandes e em que as TPA´s custam a alombar é mais complicado não recorreres ao escumador.

Não quer dizer que não existam formas de contornar o escumador e á vários aquários exemplares sem escumador, mas regra geral este ajuda e muito a muitos dos erros que por vezes cometemos, especialmente os rookies quando entram para o hobby.

Em relação á tua experiencia que já tive o prazer de ler no teu tópico, na minha opinião não tentes precepitadamente tirar conclusões sem teres isso tempo suficiente a funcionar dessa maneira. Não me interpretes mal por favor, é apenas uma opinião. Penso que deves dar alguns anos ao sistema antes de tirares conclusões seguras sobre a falta de escumador num sistema ou o uso em pequena/grande escala de carvão. Por exemplo, existem sistemas que nunca usaram carvão... 

Penso que nisto dos aquários e em especial nos Reefs existem várias maneiras de se fazer e de se manter os aquas, mas regra geral acaba por ser um processo de anos para se revelar um sucesso  ou não. Ainda hoje não sei responder se a minha antiga DSB tinha tido Crash ou não e olha que ainda a tive alguns anos... mas sei de pessoas que tiveram crash e outras que não usando DSB.  Até porque, no fundo, alguem disse em outro tópico o que interessa é como cada um lida com o seu aquário e como o mantem independentemente do sistema que está a usar.
Por exemplo o Jorge, pelo que percebi, tem mantido estes anos todos o sistema dele com Siporax...

De qualquer maneira, boa sorte com o teu sistema e espero que tenhas sucesso nesta experiencia sem escumador...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Jorge...
> Não estava a colocar em duvida a tua água ou o teu sal .
> Era apenas uma resposta ao que o Rui tinha dito sobre a relação escumador/nitrato... 
> 
> António Vitor...
> eu também não sou grande adepto dos escumadores, tento sempre ser o mais natural e aproximado possivel da Natureza mas com sistemas grandes e em que as TPA´s custam a alombar é mais complicado não recorreres ao escumador.
> 
> Não quer dizer que não existam formas de contornar o escumador e á vários aquários exemplares sem escumador, mas regra geral este ajuda e muito a muitos dos erros que por vezes cometemos, especialmente os rookies quando entram para o hobby.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Marco, acredita que mesmo que a experiência tenha um mau desfecho, antes de ter valores não óptimos já eu terei ligado o escumador...nada irá sofrer.

A verdade é que 2 meses  nesta tal experiência Sem skimmer e nem consigo ler os fosfatos mesmo quando duplico a precisão do teste.
nitratos medi há pouco, e dá rigorosamente 1 ppm.

Isto está a se a manter demasiadamente estável...

A longo prazo até pode descambar, mas mesmo que isto entre em declineo, parece que pelo menos com 2 meses funciona perfeitamente.

Como sou de matemática e como não tem ocorrido aumento destes oligoelementos, e como sei que na natureza tudo se transforma nada se cria...
para onde foram os tais elementos?

Aumento de bacterias?
de algas não foi...(ainda tenho poucas na rede do filtro de algas) nem sai nas tpa's, estas até elevaram os nitratos em 2 situações.

Será que?
Este aumento, vai atingir um valor Y tal que o sistema já não suportará mais bacterias, ou mesmo os predadores destas...
uma possibilidade, nessa altura no3 e po4 irá concerteza aumentar.

Agora será que tenho assim tantas bacterias?
será que não se pode criar um equilibrio?
onde grande parte desses novo ecossitema pode servir para alimento dos corais e etc...

esperemos que aconteça isso.
Sim não posso dizer o que pode ocorrer a longo prazo, mas a experiência vai durando.
Como sei que o carvão é melhor a tirar o TOC por decompor, que um escumador, se calhar nem tenho assim tantas bacterias...
não sei...mas vou continuando com a experiencia e ainda não vendo o meu ATB small cone...
 :Wink:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Penso que tens de dar tempo ao sistema....
Neste momento ainda deve estar a recuperar/equilibrar/recalibrar da perda do escumador.
Pelos vistos a relação por agora está equilibrada entre o que entra e o que é exportado do sistema... a qualquer momento isso pode mudar por introduzires mais um coral, mais um peixe, ou simplesmente pelo crescimentos dos organismos que já tens no aqua ou simplesmente por trocares a politica de TPA´s. 

Tens é de estar muito alerta e atento (factor olhómetro) ao que se vai passar nos próximos meses e não alterares muito o sistema e ver como este responde nos próximos tempos.
Já agora quando tempo tem o aqua?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

SIPORAX NO SUMP - Vale a pena?

Siporax é uma midia de fixação de bacterias...até plastico pode fixar bacterias... Agora sem adicao de carbono funcionaria ?

Zeolitos tem o mesmo principio, servem apenas pra fixar bacterias e com adição de carbono reduzir nitratos e fosfatos. O principio é o mesmo....

É preciso nao ser tendencioso no que se escreve, pq só serve pra confundir e/ou enganar iniciantes apenas acho isso.

----------


## António Vitor

tem quase 3 anos...podes ver as etapas e as minhas "invenções" desde 2008...
aqui:
Water inspiration

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> SIPORAX NO SUMP - Vale a pena?
> 
> Siporax é uma midia de fixação de bacterias...até plastico pode fixar bacterias... Agora sem adicao de carbono funcionaria ?
> 
> Zeolitos tem o mesmo principio, servem apenas pra fixar bacterias e com adição de carbono reduzir nitratos e fosfatos. O principio é o mesmo....
> 
> É preciso nao ser tendencioso no que se escreve, pq só serve pra confundir e/ou enganar iniciantes apenas acho isso.


Olá Celso,

Aqui ninguém está a tentar confundir ou enganar ninguém, estamos a discutir o método. Logo no primeiro post, eu coloquei esse link, e mais link's de tópicos a discutir este assunto no IPAQ.

Também referi que se há 10 anos atrás este método não vingou e agora pode funcionar é por causa da adição de carbono




> Portanto eles argumentam que hoje em dia é bem diferente. Se adicionarmos uma fonte de carbono (vodka ou alimento de bactérias), que naquela altura poderia ser o factor limitante, completa-se o "ciclo" biológico para que ocorra a remoção de nitratos e fosfatos pelo crescimento de bactérias.


Com o teu post, fiquei sem perceber se eras a favor do uso de siporax ou se achas desnecessário e basta apenas a adição de carbono para baixar os nutrientes?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Ricardo nao estou me referindo a vc.

Isso tudo começou mais por uma birra entre o Basso e o Miozzo sobre o tema, por isso a ser tendencioso. De uma olhada no link que postei pra entender as contradicoes.

Conheço algumas pessoas q tiraram o Siporax do aquario e nada aconteceu, bem como outras q dizem ser uma maravilha... tudo empirismo sem muito embasamento... Agora vejo apenas uma guerra de egos pra provarem o lado certo da corrente... 

Daqui há tempos vao relançar filtro biologico tsic

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Celso,

Tinha lido essa discussão e na altura deu-me a sensação que o Miozzo estava um pouco parado no tempo. O Miozzo estava tendo a mesma discussão de há 10 anos atrás, nessa altura tudo bem, não se devia utilizar Siporax porque era fábrica de nitrato. 

Agora com o que sabemos hoje em dia, acumulava-se nitrato - porque provavelmente faltava carbono (funcionava como reagente limitante). Adicionando carbono (= Vodka, alimento de bactérias), não vejo como o Siporax pode ser fábrica de nitrato. Para mim, não é só empirismo, há também uma base teórica para demonstrar que o Siporax resulta. 

Estou muito curioso para experimentar na minha próxima montagem.
As minhas dúvidas prendem-se com a montagem da Siporax na sump. Não acho que as "caixas" que se usam, sejam o método mais eficaz. 

um abraço,

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

A mesma discussao na brasilreef

Brasil Reef - Fórum de Aquário - Aquarismo - Marinho, Corais e Água Doce &bull; Ver Tópico - CERAMICA X ROCHA VIVA

Eu acho q o Sprung sintetiza bem no email dele... desnecessario....mas cada um faz o q acha melhor

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Celso,

Obrigado por partilhar esse tópico, muito bom. É muito interessante para nós que participes neste tópico, fazendo a "ponte" entre a discussão no Brasil e aqui no Reefforum. Aprendi imenso com esse tópico e gostei de ver os post's do Vladimir Simões, que eu não conhecia. 

Fiquei também contente por ver que o Sprung diz desnecessário, mas diz também *que funciona.

*


> De: Julian Sprung
> Enviada em: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 6:35 PM
> Para: Ricardo Miozzo
> Assunto: las playas
> 
> Hi Ricardo,
> 
> *Siporax is fine to use, though not necessary*. Perhaps they are using it for additional biological filtration or denitrification. This can of course be accomplished with rock or sand.
> Best Regards,
> ...


Nesse tópico quem resume melhor a verdadeira questão no uso de Siporax é o Flavio Francisco:




> Se vc tem um aquário com muito substrato e rochas vivas, o siporax é desnecessário. Você já tem bastante área para fixação das bactérias.
> 
> Se vc tem um aquário com uma camada fina de substrato e poucas rochas, o siporax é válido, já que é mais uma grande ajuda na fixação das bactérias.


Tal como o Sprung disse, se tu tens um aquário com muita rocha viva e muito substracto, apesar do Siporax funcionar, é desnecessário.

Se tu quiseres ter um aquário com "pouca" rocha viva e pouco substracto, aí o papel do Siporax pode ser relevante. Em termos económicos/ecológicos Siporax também me parece uma boa solução, porque gasta menos dinheiro em rocha viva e menos destruição de recifes.

Continuo a ler atentamente os post's do Miozzo e acho que ele não está a dizer coisas incorrectas. Só se esquece duma coisa, é que hoje em dia usamos carbono para promover a desnitrificação. Porque é que ele nunca menciona isso? Daí eu dizer que ele está parado no tempo, as afirmações dele poderiam pertencer a um tópico do ano de 2000.


Volto a referir, possivelmente o acúmulo de nitrato dava-se porque o reagente limitante era o Carbono. O consumo de nitrato e fosfato pelo crescimento/metabolismo do bacterioplankton não pode ser dissociado do Carbono. Há até uma estimativa para esse consumo, chama-se Redfield Ratio 




> Redfield ratio or Redfield stoichiometry is the molecular ratio of carbon, nitrogen and phosphorus in plankton. The stoichiometric ratio is *C:N:P = 106:16:1*


Acumulava-se Nitrato e Fosfato porque o Carbono esgotava-se e o crescimento/metabolismo de bactérias "abrandava". 

Como disse anteriormente, ainda não experimentei Siporax, mas pela teoria e resultados apresentados, acho que pode funcionar muito bem. Especialmente, porque permite construir layout's minimalistas, com pouca rocha - apenas a necessária para colocar os corais (eu prefiro assim).

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu só coloco um pensamento : se alguma coisa nos nossos aquários é fábrica de nitratos é porque há matéria orgânica em excesso a montante ou deficiência de disnitrificação ou incorporação a jusante. O problema nunca pode ser excesso de nitrificação . Porque se não houvesse nitrificação suficiente para acumular nitratos significaria que se acumularia amónia e ou nitritos .
Portanto nós queremos fábricas de nitratos mas também não queremos é que elas trabalhem muito fornecendo excesso de materia prima, a não ser que tenhamos uma refinaria de carbono cheia de bacterias heterotroficas a trabalharem , um bom escumador e ou gac e façamos TPA's frequentes .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente tópico!!! Pena só o "apanhar" agora...  :Olá: 

Depois de tantas e boas intervenções só me resta perguntar uma coisa:

Independentemente do sistema a usar, como se disnitrifica? Nitrificar não é tão difícil assim e até leca serve (sempre usei em água doce) que é bem mais barata que RV ou cerâmica, agora como é que depois se disnitrifica?

Eu até acho duvidoso dizer-se que a RV disnitrifica, quanto mais (tudo o resto)...  :yb665: 

Onde é que podemos arranjar zonas anaeróbicas? Esse é o (grande)  "drama"...

Digo eu!  :Admirado:

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos, com isto tudo fiquei um pouco baralhado, o carbono activado então retira ou não os nitratos?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Agora a moda é disnitrificar por assimilação ou incorporação através de bactérias heterotróficas e não por reduçaõ através de bacterias autotróficas em anaerobiose . Ou seja trocas o enxofre por carbono ou ainda melhor em vez de DSB ou reactores com baixo ORP  passas ao vodka ! Ah e claro TPA's para diluir.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá a todos, com isto tudo fiquei um pouco baralhado, o carbono activado então retira ou não os nitratos?


não retira, directamente...

O carvão activado embora eu considere melhor que um escumador, não é a santa panaceia 
Panaceia ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
 :Smile: 

Parte dos nitratos podem ser reduzidos a N2 (azoto atmosferico), isto se existirem locais anaerobicos, e bacterias que tais para o decompor.
rocha viva pode servir e este Siporax também...

não é só a inclusão nos tecidos das bacterias que se alimentam de carbono...
para isso claro é preciso escumador, para as retirar...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Olá a todos, com isto tudo fiquei um pouco baralhado, o carbono activado então retira ou não os nitratos?


Boas João,

Acho que estás a confundir carvão e carbono  :SbOk3: 

O carvão activado é o que se usa para absorver químicos indesejados.

O carbono para alimentar bactérias (e assim consumir nitratos e fosfatos) é aquele usado no Zeostart, UltraLife, Vodka, Açúcar,  etc.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas João,
> 
> Acho que estás a confundir carvão e carbono 
> 
> O carvão activado é o que se usa para absorver químicos indesejados.
> 
> O carbono para alimentar bactérias (e assim consumir nitratos e fosfatos) é aquele usado no Zeostart, UltraLife, Vodka, Açúcar,  etc.


Essa resposta dá a entender que o carvão não fará nada pelos nitratos...
faz...embora como tinha dito não é a panaceia.

Imagino que meter carvão espalhado na sump não deve ter o mesmo efeito que ter toda a água a passar pelo carvão umas 2-3 vezes por hora. Não sei porque acham que não retira nitratos...
comigo funciona bem, embora não seja só pelo carvão...

O carvão, de qualidade é do melhor que podes ter para remover DOC, básicamente lixo orgânico que depois de decomposto, "produz" nitratos e fosfatos...
portanto não será directamente mas indirectamente que retira os nitratos, tal e qual como um escumador.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

António,

Não quero contrariar o que estás a afirmar, mas o Artur tinha razão ao esclarecer o João. Quando referi carbono, não estava a incluir o carvão activado.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Independentemente do sistema a usar, como se disnitrifica? Nitrificar não é tão difícil assim e até leca serve (sempre usei em água doce) que é bem mais barata que RV ou cerâmica, agora como é que depois se disnitrifica?
> 
> Eu até acho duvidoso dizer-se que a RV disnitrifica, quanto mais (tudo o resto)...
> 
> Onde é que podemos arranjar zonas anaeróbicas? Esse é o (grande) "drama"...



Exactamente Hugo. Esse sempre foi o meu "problema" com as DSB. 

Onde fica a zona anaeróbica? a 1cm, a 2cm .. a 6cm? Também acontece dentro da rocha viva? 

Todos nós (e biólogos incluídos) aplaudimos o sistema Jaubert e os seus conceitos teóricos. Realmente tudo o que ele diz faz muito sentido. 
Só que existe um "pequeno" pormenor no sistema do Mónaco, que para mim é o calcanhar de Aquiles do sistema:

- No aquário do Mónaco faz-se todos os dias 5% de troca de água (com água natural).

Na minha opinião, isto tem uma enorme influência em qualquer resultado que possa extrapolar do sistema Jaubert. 


Acredito que a "desnitrificação" em larga escala se faça em ambientes anaeróbio, mas não acho que dentro dos nossos aquários seja possível recriar essas condições de modo eficaz. 

Sou da opinião que é possível as bactérias heterotróficas realizarem a "desnitrificação" em condições de aerobiose, dentro dos nossos aquários.

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> 
> Não quero contrariar o que estás a afirmar, mas o Artur tinha razão ao esclarecer o João. Quando referi carbono, não estava a incluir o carvão activado.


Eu é que não li bem então peço desculpa ao Artur...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ricardo...
Na "teoria" qualquer DSB devia desnitrificar a partir dos 8 a 10cm, mas existe muita controversia em relação a isso assim como sempre houve controvérsia em relação á capacidade desnitrificadora da rocha viva.

e o que dizes em relação ao Jaubert VS trocas de água também é controverso. Qualquer aquário que tenha uma politica de TPA´s constante é muito dificil ter o nitrato alto. 
Só por curiosidade, quando tinha DSB (entre 10 e 14cms) fazia 10% de TPA semanais...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Agora a moda é disnitrificar por assimilação ou incorporação através de bactérias heterotróficas e não por reduçaõ através de bacterias autotróficas em anaerobiose . Ou seja trocas o enxofre por carbono ou ainda melhor em vez de DSB ou reactores com baixo ORP passas ao vodka ! Ah e claro TPA's para diluir.


 Ora bom, então seja cerâmica, escumador, ou outra coisa do género, não é por sí só um sistema total, mas apenas um sistema de nitrificação mas não de desnitrificação.

O que temos para desnitrificar?

- DSB?
- TPA's (não será bem desnitrificar, mas ok...)?
- VODKA?
- ZEOVIT?
- Tudo junto?

A grande questão é como desnitrificar e não estou a ver cerâmica ou RV a desnitrificar...

Um sistema complecto é aquele que complecta o ciclo todo e não que apenas nitrifica, acho eu, por isso vamos lá debater o que podemos fazer para desnitrificar!  :Olá:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo... esqueceste-te dos refugios... acabam por consumir nitrato para alem de outros nutrientes, por isso até podem estar incluidos nesse pacote de opções que colocaste.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo... esqueceste-te dos refugios... acabam por consumir nitrato para alem de outros nutrientes, por isso até podem estar incluidos nesse pacote de opções que colocaste.


Boa!!!
Refúgio por sí só não faz nada a nivel de desnitrificação, é mais o que lá se coloca. Macroalgas, mangues, tridacnas(?!?!?!), que mais?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim... não são desnitrificadores nem nada que se pareça, estava só a falar na óptica de exportarem nitratos.

Mas havia pessoal que fazia grandes refugios sobre  grandes DSB de 20 e 30 cms. Hoje em dia não se devem apanhar muitos aquários assim...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Sim... não são desnitrificadores nem nada que se pareça, estava só a falar na óptica de exportarem nitratos.
> 
> Mas havia pessoal que fazia grandes refugios sobre grandes DSB de 20 e 30 cms. Hoje em dia não se devem apanhar muitos aquários assim...


Eu percebi!  :Pracima: 

Acho que tridacnas é do melhor para consumir nitratos, mas é claramente das soluções mais caras!

Já agora, algume me explica rapidamente a química por trás da adição de vodka para retirar nitratos? :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Aqui explica bem Hugo...

Vodka Dosing by 'Genetics' and 'Stony_Corals' - Reefkeeping.com

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> Eu é que não li bem então peço desculpa ao Artur...


Na boa  :SbOk3: 




> Já agora, algume me explica rapidamente a química por trás da adição de vodka para retirar nitratos?


Acho que as bactérias ao reproduzirem-se precisam de nitratos, fosfatos e carbono, então com a adição de carbono (sob a forma de vodka, acúcar, Zeostart, Ultralife, etc.) a reprodução das bactérias é estimulada, e elas reproduzem-se "exponencialmente" consumindo os três elementos e assim ajudando a baixar os nitratos e fosfatos.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A grande questão é como desnitrificar e não estou a ver cerâmica ou RV a desnitrificar...


Para desnitrificar (em níveis que realmente façam a diferença) é preciso adicionar carbono. Com isto, o objectivo é aumentar a bio-massa de bacterioplankton e através desse crescimento consumir Nitrato e Fosfato.

Como o artigo que o Marco colocou explica bem:




> (...)The addition of vodka/ethanol is thought to increase bacterial biomass. For this, vodka addition would result in bacterial growth and reproduction. During this process nutrients in the water (including NO3 and PO4) are taken up for the formation of new macromolecules that are needed in cell synthesis and viability. Due to this rapid growth and reproduction, NO3 and PO4 can drop quickly from detectable levels by most test kits on the market. The increased biomass of the bacteria leads to a notable increase in skimmate production, removing more waste than without vodka addition. The increased skimmate is thought to remove the bacteria or bacterial biproducts that have assimilated the NO3 and PO4 within the water column leading to NO3 and PO4 depletion.


Eu próprio confirmei isto em 2009, quando adicionei Vodka no meu aquário. Aproveitei o início do aquário, em que há menos variáveis de confusão, para tentar compreender estes métodos.
Publiquei os resultados das primeiras 20 semanas no H2O, neste artigo:

Dosing Vodka since the Beginning

Posso-vos dizer que após essa experiência, percebi como era "fácil" reduzir o Nitrato. A determinada altura, o Fosfato passou a ser o meu único problema, porque "acabando" o nitrato, não dava para consumir mais fosfato. Equacionei na altura, adicionar Nitrato de Cálcio ou Nitrato de Potássio, como fazem alguns aquaristas alemães. E porquê adicionar Nitrato?  :Admirado:  Para assim consumir o fosfato que ainda restava no sistema. 
Mas por medo (e dificuldade em arranjar os produtos), acabei por ligar um reactor anti-fosfatos ao sistema.

Ao fim de algum tempo, tinha o aquário mais ou menos um ano (6 meses depois da adição do reactor), comecei a notar que o areão estava cheio de sedimentos, a rocha cheia de sedimentos, os corais estavam pálidos (com fome!) e eu tinha o NO3 a zero e fosfato a 0,018ppm (com teste de alta sensibilidade). 

Nesta altura, o que fiz foi adicionar Aminoacidos (Proteína = fonte de N ) e coral vitalizer (para alimentar os corais). Coincidência ou não, o sistema recuperou, os sedimentos começaram a desaparecer (deixei de ter que aspirar o areão), e os corais melhoraram as cores. 



Recentemente um artigo publicado na Advanced Aquarist comprova que a adição de Carbono, em aquário, faz aumentar a "bio-massa" de bactérias.

Feature Article: Bacterial Counts in Reef Aquarium Water: Baseline Values and Modulation by Carbon Dosing, Protein Skimming, and Granular Activated Carbon Filtration &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

Recomendo a leitura (embora seja um artigo muito técnico e extenso), mas deixem-me partilhar aqui a conclusão final deste artigo:

"The bottom line with respect to the carbon dosing hypothesis is clear; the basic tenets of this theory appear to hold up to experimental scrutiny; carbon dosing does increase water column bacteria populations, and skimming does remove some bacteria with their attendant nutrient loads. Thus, the underlying science behind this approach to nutrient export appears valid."

Este trabalho sustenta a hipótese que a adição de carbono + Siporax pode reduzir o nível de nutrientes no sistema. Para mim, a grande vantagem deste método é que permite-nos utilizar muito menos rocha viva (= menos €€€'s).

Menos rocha viva = melhor circulação = mais eficiência na exportação de detritos do aquário.
Este é o meu raciocínio, mas como é óbvio posso estar enganado.

Não existem estudos publicados que possam provar qualquer uma das teorias... DSB vs. métodos pro-bióticos.

----------


## António Vitor

Gostava que me apontassem a razão porque é que eu não tenho nitratos...

não é do filtro de algas, aquilo está a demorar a crescer...
Do Mangal muito menos, aquilo é leeeeeeeentto a crescer, já disse que era lento?
leeenttooo.
De macro-algas, já não tenho macro-algas há muito....voltei as colocar de novo, mas antes tinha os mesmos resultados...

Do escumador?
Retirei este há 2 meses...mas ok na altura também tinha poucos nitratos, embora mais altos...
do carvão activado, deve ajudar, mas não deverá contar a história toda.

TPA's, cada vez menos...e continua a descer...

BACTERIAS, essa é a resposta, uso alguma fonte de carbono...
não...
 :Smile: 
mas antes metia... no meu caso não é preciso por causa talvez dos flocos...pode ter uma boa relação entre fosfatos/nitratos e carbono quem sabe...
mas não acredito...

As bacterias anaerobicas que decompoem os nitratos em azoto atmosferico, não precisam de muito carbono, podem ser elas as responsáveis no meu caso, elas podem demorar anos a aparecer, e temos de providenciar zonas com má oxigenação tipo dentro das rochas...

quando comprei as minhas pedras, comprei umas estranhas bem baratas, de corais fossilizados, pode estar aqui o segredo...quem sabe....por muitos problemas que tive no meu aquário...nunca tive nitratos nem fosfatos como deve ser...
desde o inicio.
será que o Siporax é melhor...acho que sim...
mas aqui ficam algumas fotos das tais pedras injeitadas por muitos...tem ferro, contém alguma argila, que eu nnão consegui retirar toda...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Acho que as bactérias ao reproduzirem-se precisam de nitratos, fosfatos e carbono, então com a adição de carbono (sob a forma de vodka, acúcar, Zeostart, Ultralife, etc.) a reprodução das bactérias é estimulada, e elas reproduzem-se "exponencialmente" consumindo os três elementos e assim ajudando a baixar os nitratos e fosfatos.


Perfeito Artur!  :SbOk3: 
Obrigado!




> Para desnitrificar (em níveis que realmente façam a diferença) é preciso adicionar carbono. Com isto, o objectivo é aumentar a bio-massa de bacterioplankton e através desse crescimento consumir Nitrato e Fosfato.


Ora bom. Siporax não faz isto, estmoa de acordo, certo?!
Mas...



> a adição de carbono + Siporax pode reduzir o nível de nutrientes no sistema


É isto mesmo! Por aqui parece-me fazer todo o sentido!

Ou seja, arranjamos um método qualquer para nitrificar (RV, escumador potente, cirâmica, leca, etc...) e para retirar os nitratos usa-se uma fonte de carbono.

E agora vamos lá então discutir que fontes de carbono existem e as vantagens e desvantagens de cada uma. Agora eu leio tanta coisa e tanta a gente a fazer de vodka, zeovits e mais umas quantas marcas (porque depois normalmente cada sistema está associado a uma marca) que a mim mais me parece marketing que outra coisa. Primeiro define-se o conceito, e depois escolhem-se as marcas! Pode ser assim?  :Coradoeolhos: 

Parece-me que as 2 grandes correntes deste assunto discutido neste tópico só se destinguem na desnitrificação e são elas:

- Ou se desnitrifica criando zonas anaeróbicas (DSB, filtros compactos, etc).
- Ou se desnitrifica adicionando carbono ao sistema (vodka, zeovit, etc...).

É assim?  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Perfeito Artur! 
> Obrigado!
> 
> 
> Ora bom. Siporax não faz isto, estmoa de acordo, certo?!
> Mas...
> 
> É isto mesmo! Por aqui parece-me fazer todo o sentido!
> 
> ...


Vou te dar uma boa resposta....
não sei...
 :Big Grin: 
aliás não sabemos...

muitos desses aditivos nem vem com os seus ingredientes no rotulo, só estamos a deduzir...

Não sei se estás de acordo com a minha abordagem, não interessa pró caso, mas sempre tive a ideia que menos é sempre melhor...

MENOS e não mais...

ou seja acho que a malta quer é meter meter mais mais...
não é um filme porno...
 :Big Grin: 

ele começa na tecnologia e acaba em mais tecnologia e ingredientes escondidos e receitas milagrosas ...mais um vez escondidas...

Existe marketing, e as marcas usam bem, para sobreviverem.
Se uma pessoa consegue ter um aquário bem sucedido com a Marca A, se depois 1000 copiam, mesmo que apenas 10 desses 1000 tenham sucesso, e postem, parecerá que houve um tremendo sucesso...

os insucessos podem ser atribuídos a incompetência dos aquariofilos.

O que eu acho, Isto para determinar de uma forma cientifica, se há sucesso ou não...teria de existir grupos de controlo, com alguns a meter apenas ingredientes à base de água (efeito placebo)...(sem saberem.....)

acredita que haveria quem tivesse sucesso com água...
 :Big Grin: 

só se o sucesso do grupo de controlo for nitidamente superior aos placebos teriamos algumas certezas...como nunca ninguém fez isto... não saberemos quais os melhores metodos...

pode ser apenas sorte, do equilibrio favorável a um determinado tipo de bactéria....do conjunto dos corais ser compativel...
imagina que o muco segregado por 5% dos corais é tóxico para 70% de outros corais...

vais ter sucesso, só se fizeres muitas tpa's ou usares muito carvão...se tiveres a sorte do carvão retirar o tal ingrediente do muco tóxico, ou se for possivel ser escumado...poderá ser...depende...

muito do sucesso ou insucesso pode ser atribuido a este tipo de escolhas...do tipo de corais que começamos...já pensastes nisso?

bom mais uma vez vou-te responder...não faço a minima...e começa a pensar assim e a meter tudo em causa, que podes ser bem sucedido...

O metodo Jaubert, teve muito em voga, durante anos, sem ninguém o colocar em causa, era o ideal e blabla...afinal nunca foi provado a sua destreza em retirar os nitratos da água.
depois entrou em desuso, eu próprio experimentei...
criava zonas anaerobicas, mas na mina intuição, o problema era na difusão através da areia dos nitratos...

se o oxigénio não ia lá para baixo, como é que o nitrato atravessava?
 :Wink: 

o mesmo para a rocha viva, será que o nitrato consegue penetrar onde o oxigénio não consegue?
então se nem sequer o oxigénio chega lá como é que o NO3 pode lá chegar?
que é uma molecula maior ainda...

Quando disse que a minha rocha da "treta" era capaz de desnitrificar, porque teria no seu interior zonas anaerobicas, pode ser treta, e não ser assim...basta pensar um pouco...
 :Big Grin: 

mais uma vez, e não me canso de repitir não sei.

----------


## Marco Madeira

é mais ou menos isso Hugo...

Ainda ontem estava a ver os videos que o Ricardo colocou sobre o Sprung e no video do vodka ele fala disso mesmo. Vinagre, açucar, vodka, ethanol, existem várias maneiras... mas ouve uma coisa que ele disse e que me chamou á atenção. Ainda não se sabe quais tipo de bactérias aumentão de população conforme o tipo de fonte de carbono que colocas.... para alem disso e para mim parece-me mais importante não se sabe se a fonte de carbono alimenta também outros organismos e bactérias para alem das beneficas e que podem a longo prazo danificar ou prejudicar o sistema pelo simples facto que ao se repruduzirem em grande escala, causarem desiquilibrios no sistema "bactereologico e patoginico" do sistema.

Quando o pessoal diz que o excesso de vodka ou a overdose de vodka pode causar branqueamento dos corais devido a grande falta de alimento no sistema (nutrientes zerados no sistema, comido pelas bacterias em excesso no sistema), o método recomenda que se reduza a dose da fonte de carbono a metade... as explicações que são dadas penso que são as logicas e as que eles querem dar para responder facilmente ao problema... mas agora especulando um pouco e sem qualquer fundamento:

Será que doseamento excessivo de fontes de carbono não potenciará crescimento também excessivo de outros organismos que danifiquem o sistema do aquário e causa RTN, Corais queimados etc...? Não sei se existe algum estudo a data sobre isto, segundo o Sprung não esiste nada mas era um teste deveras interessante de saber resultados.

- Que bactérias são desenvolvidas pelo excesso de carbono? 
- Quais são beneficas e quais não são?
- Quais fontes de carbono multiplicam quais bactérias??
- Qual a média ou equilibrio da população de bactérias deve existir num aquário dependendo do volume de água vs população?

Se calhar são respostas dificeis de ser dadas... o numero de variaveis que estamos a falar nun sistema de reef é imenso...

----------


## António Vitor

> é mais ou menos isso Hugo...
> 
> Ainda ontem estava a ver os videos que o Ricardo colocou sobre o Sprung e no video do vodka ele fala disso mesmo. Vinagre, açucar, vodka, ethanol, existem várias maneiras... mas ouve uma coisa que ele disse e que me chamou á atenção. Ainda não se sabe quais tipo de bactérias aumentão de população conforme o tipo de fonte de carbono que colocas.... para alem disso e para mim parece-me mais importante não se sabe se a fonte de carbono alimenta também outros organismos e bactérias para alem das beneficas e que podem a longo prazo danificar ou prejudicar o sistema pelo simples facto que ao se repruduzirem em grande escala, causarem desiquilibrios no sistema "bactereologico e patoginico" do sistema.
> 
> Quando o pessoal diz que o excesso de vodka ou a overdose de vodka pode causar branqueamento dos corais devido a grande falta de alimento no sistema (nutrientes zerados no sistema, comido pelas bacterias em excesso no sistema), o método recomenda que se reduza a dose da fonte de carbono a metade... as explicações que são dadas penso que são as logicas e as que eles querem dar para responder facilmente ao problema... mas agora especulando um pouco e sem qualquer fundamento:
> 
> Será que doseamento excessivo de fontes de carbono não potenciará crescimento também excessivo de outros organismos que danifiquem o sistema do aquário e causa RTN, Corais queimados etc...? Não sei se existe algum estudo a data sobre isto, segundo o Sprung não esiste nada mas era um teste deveras interessante de saber resultados.
> 
> - Que bactérias são desenvolvidas pelo excesso de carbono? 
> ...


uma resposta...ambigua...mas correcta...
São as muitas variáveis...
já parece o tempo e a borboleta em lisboa...a provocar um furacão daqui a um ano em hong kong.
Com tanta coisa que fazemos no aquário diria que podemos aplicar isto:

Chaos theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

é como tentar adivinhar o tempo para daqui a uma ano...

Usa o método B porque vais ter sucesso se fizeres isto e aquilo...
nah...

Acho que o tentar meter isto o mais simples possivel tem vantagens, embora continue a ser aplicada a teoria do caos. pelo menos dá maior controlo, nem que seja psicológico.
(lá vem a minha costela matemática)

Com a teoria do caos podemos dizer, que se tu tiveres no inicio do aquário 1025 de densidade no aquário em vez de 1023, a longo prazo podem dar resultados totalmente oposto só por isso...
 :Big Grin: 



em vez disto:

Se metermos certos aditivos na equação meter 2 gotas em vez de 3 no inicio também pode provocar isto...
 :Big Grin: 

Alguns fabricantes, podem estar a valer-se desta caracteristica destes sistemas complexos fechados que nós chamamos de aquários, alguns safam-se outros não

O sistema não é aleatório, é deterministico, claro que se meteres mais co2 na atmosfera terrestre, vais ter um aumento da temperatura média anual....aqui é a mesma coisa.

é deterministico mas caótico...

Se fizeres mal, não te vais safar...
o que eu queria dizer era que o sistema é demasiado complexo para termos certeza do que quer que seja...

Ou seja se eu tiver sucesso, não posso dizer que foi porque isto e aquilo...tive...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Como agora estou numa de filosofar aqui vai:

Tens produtos caros poções mágicas da gama ELITE, a 20x o preço de outro produto barato...
O produto CARO vai ter mais sucesso! (quase sempre....)
Mesmo que ambos sejam água...
 :Big Grin: 

querem que eu explique confusos?
eu explico...

Quem paga um produto de elite vai ter melhores condições...
mais luz, mais circulação com bombas melhores, etc...etc...
podem ter a certeza disto!

Estou a me lembrar de uma hormona HUMANA, que alguns italianos estavam a usar com grande sucesso...sinceramente ...é uma hormona de crescimento julgo CARISSIMA...tiveram sucesso...óbvio....era da hormona?
não sei...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Ao contrário da nossa RTP, a BBC ilumina as cabeças dos britânicos...
com o dinheiro bem gasto dos contribuintes...
...A RTP deveria ser um serviço publico.

era acabar com a RTP1.

procurem nalguma loja ou noutro sitio qualquer...
 :Big Grin: 
"The Secret Life of Chaos" BBC

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> é mais ou menos isso Hugo...
> 
> Ainda ontem estava a ver os videos que o Ricardo colocou sobre o Sprung e no video do vodka ele fala disso mesmo. Vinagre, açucar, vodka, ethanol, existem várias maneiras... mas ouve uma coisa que ele disse e que me chamou á atenção. Ainda não se sabe quais tipo de bactérias aumentão de população conforme o tipo de fonte de carbono que colocas.... para alem disso e para mim parece-me mais importante não se sabe se a fonte de carbono alimenta também outros organismos e bactérias para alem das beneficas e que podem a longo prazo danificar ou prejudicar o sistema pelo simples facto que ao se repruduzirem em grande escala, causarem desiquilibrios no sistema "bactereologico e patoginico" do sistema.
> 
> Quando o pessoal diz que o excesso de vodka ou a overdose de vodka pode causar branqueamento dos corais devido a grande falta de alimento no sistema (nutrientes zerados no sistema, comido pelas bacterias em excesso no sistema), o método recomenda que se reduza a dose da fonte de carbono a metade... as explicações que são dadas penso que são as logicas e as que eles querem dar para responder facilmente ao problema... mas agora especulando um pouco e sem qualquer fundamento:
> 
> Será que doseamento excessivo de fontes de carbono não potenciará crescimento também excessivo de outros organismos que danifiquem o sistema do aquário e causa RTN, Corais queimados etc...? Não sei se existe algum estudo a data sobre isto, segundo o Sprung não esiste nada mas era um teste deveras interessante de saber resultados.
> 
> - Que bactérias são desenvolvidas pelo excesso de carbono? 
> ...


Certo!

Ainda me lembro da paranoia dos reactores de enxofre, quando apareceram. Eram o milagre que retiravam nitratos e sei lá mais o quê, mas deixavam lá também algo de prejudicial...

Agora uma outra questão: Não é mais produtivo para nitrificar, que a materia esteja num sistema (seco-húmido) do que constantemente dentro de água?

Não é mais benéfico ter o siporax (que seja), num regime húmido e não submergido?

----------


## António Vitor

> Certo!
> 
> Ainda me lembro da paranoia dos reactores de enxofre, quando apareceram. Eram o milagre que retiravam nitratos e sei lá mais o quê, mas deixavam lá também algo de prejudicial...
> 
> Agora uma outra questão: Não é mais produtivo para nitrificar, que a materia esteja num sistema (seco-húmido) do que constantemente dentro de água?
> 
> Não é mais benéfico ter o siporax (que seja), num regime húmido e não submergido?



Água a cair em cascata sobre os siropax, promoverá pela morfologia do mesmo, um grande aumento de troca gasosas com a atmosfera, para aumento de oxigénio e remoção de co2, é boa ideia, neste sentido.

Agora a forma do siropax, é atreita a uma coisa, a deposição de lixo... e a tapar os tais poros...

Os tubos uns virados para um lado outros para outro, provocará TURBULÊNCIA, reduzindo a velocidade da água que fará a tal deposição de material nesses "tuneis".

mais nem sempre é melhor eu colocaria uma camada muito pequena deste material, para evitar que isso acontecesse.

O ideal seria num reactor semprer a mexer...como acontece com outros medias...

Caso não seja possivel e acho que seria melhor partir estes siporax, para que não existisse a tal produção de turbulência, deixar de ter a tal construção de tunel. adicionar um cimento branco e tentar fabricar uma rocha com isto...

A ideia era sermos ecológicos e fabricarmos uma rocha morta de grande qualidade.

Agora Hugo Para produzir nitratos, óbvio, tens razão...uma queda de água  em cima disto, iria nitrificar (pelo menos até acumulação de lixo) muito melhor.

para produzir azoto atmosférico...não. (retirar o mesmo nitrato, desnitrificar)

E a questão é se ocorre mesmo nas zonas anaeróbicas (com falta de oxigénio) a tal desnitrificação, não sabemos e eu não sei, mas como o produtores de nitratos estão próximos, isto é nas camadas mais próximas do exterior, pode dar...

talvez seja o que aconteça na rocha viva, e porque há quem consiga manter nitratos baixos sem esforço.

Atenção se te baixar muito os nitratos pode ser prejudicial em relação aos fosfatos, convém que tenhas nitratos, eu já equacionei juntar nitratos ao meu aquário para manter os fosfatos baixos.
O segredo pode estar no tipo e forma de coisas do que tu dás (no meu caso só o efluente de um reactor de cálcio) e comida.

Espero não te ter ofendido de alguma forma, agora ou noutra altura...com a forma das minhas respostas...não me dirigistes a palavra uma única vez...

O interesse que eu tenho nisto, é precisamente a parte desconhecida, e a procura da estabilidade.
Claro que existem metodos que nos ajudam, e parece que tu conheces todos...ou quase todos...
Andas fora disto dos reefs, mas também parece-me que tens opinião já formada...de muita leitura ao longo dos anos...

óbvio que tens de seguir o teu feeling...nas tais decisões iniciais...
Exemplo, eu hoje nem teria comprado escumador, mas pode ter sido útil nas tais condições iniciais. quem sabe...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O "para produzir nitrato" pode ter várias interpretações.

A minha questão é: não está provado já que tendo a mesma quantidade de media, há mais desnitrificação num regisme seco-humido que num regime totalmente submerso?




> eu já equacionei juntar nitratos ao meu aquário para manter os fosfatos baixos.


Isso são recalcamentos dos plantados.  :yb624: 

Lembraste quando comprávamos nitrato, fosfato e afins para colocar nos plantados, quando toda a gente andava a querer retirá-los de lá?! Bons tempos!!!  :Admirado: 

Ainda me lembro de ir comprar nitrato de potássio a uma laboratório e terem ficado a olhar de lado para mim e até terem chamado o gerente. Só depois é que me explicaram que servia para fazer bombas!

Grandas malucos!!!  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> O "para produzir nitrato" pode ter várias interpretações.
> 
> A minha questão é: não está provado já que tendo a mesma quantidade de media, há mais desnitrificação num regisme seco-humido que num regime totalmente submerso?
> 
> Isso são recalcamentos dos plantados. 
> 
> Lembraste quando comprávamos nitrato, fosfato e afins para colocar nos plantados, quando toda a gente andava a querer retirá-los de lá?! Bons tempos!!! 
> 
> Ainda me lembro de ir comprar nitrato de potássio a uma laboratório e terem ficado a olhar de lado para mim e até terem chamado o gerente. Só depois é que me explicaram que servia para fazer bombas!
> ...


Estava a ver que estavas chateado comigo, não falavas para mim pá....

E sim grandes malucos...mas meter kno3, no meu caso pode ser útil...
aliás será que tenho o potássio baixo?

Hugo os gajos estavam com medo e foi antes de 2001...acho...foi próxima dessa altura mas antes...
agora seria impossivel!


 :Big Grin: 

Agora no youtube até encontras formas de produzir kno3, mas não queremos a parte do k, para nada...basta o no3 para quem o tiver baixo. só se o K tiver também baixo.




> A minha questão é: não está provado já que tendo a mesma quantidade de media, há mais desnitrificação num regisme seco-humido que num regime totalmente submerso


Existem muitas formas de desnitrificação eu estou só a pensar naquela que fabrica azoto atmosférico(aquelas bacterias que usam nitratos em vez de oxigénio...retirando o oxigénio do NO3, em ambientes sem oxigénio, o N depois pode ser expulso para a atmosfera, é volátil, julgo que na forma estável N2). e que sai depois.

Se forem as bacterias a colocarem nos seus tecidos e a assimilarem, talvez tenhas razão e desnitrifica melhor no regime seco-húmido.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Marco,




> Será que doseamento excessivo de fontes de carbono não potenciará crescimento também excessivo de outros organismos que danifiquem o sistema do aquário e causa RTN, Corais queimados etc...? Não sei se existe algum estudo a data sobre isto, segundo o Sprung não esiste nada mas era um teste deveras interessante de saber resultados.


No meu caso nunca causou RTN ou branqueamento dos corais (bleaching). Eu disse "palidez", os corais perderam zooxantelas e ficaram mais pálidos. Se calhar por falta de "energia" (luz ou alimentação na coluna de água) não estavam com as cores mais vivas. 

Isso dito assim, parece que o Julian Sprung é contra o doseamento de carbono, ele no vídeo está a responder à pergunta: Será que com carbono podemos aumentar pop. de bactérias más? "Não sei" - foi a resposta. . Até porque ele que "vende" através da empresa dele.... Bio-pellets  :Big Grin: 




> - Que bactérias são desenvolvidas pelo excesso de carbono?


Desde que haja nitrato e fosfato, teoricamente seriam "todas" as presentes no aquário.





> - Quais são beneficas e quais não são?


Não sei muito sobre isto, mas as benéficas seriam as que compõem o bacterioplankton natural e as prejudiciais seriam p.e. as cianobactérias.




> - Quais fontes de carbono multiplicam quais bactérias??


Segundo o artigo que coloquei em cima, até o PVC do recipiente utilizado para realizar a experiência, serviu como fonte de carbono. Portanto, teoricamente qualquer fonte de carbono pode ser utilizada pelas bactérias - desde que não seja uma "forma muito complexa".




> - Qual a média ou equilibrio da população de bactérias deve existir num aquário dependendo do volume de água vs população?


Segundo o Gustavo Duarte (falei com ele sobre este tema em 2006 quando esteve cá no aniversário do Reefforum), não existe um equilíbrio, é algo dinâmico, diariamente a população de bactérias no aquário aumenta e diminui numa escala de 3x.... de 100x... de um milhão de vezes.... tudo depende da "carga" orgânica que adicionares. É como se as bactérias estivessem sempre a multiplicar e a "morrer".

Em 2006 no tópico http://www.reefforum.net/f159/acucar-em-reefs-5846/ Gustavo Duarte escreveu




> Quando há mortalidade dos peixes e não dos corais, em acidentes, geralmente a causa é a alta respiração bacteriana na degradação de um grande volume de matéria orgânica. *Em poucas horas a quantidade de bactérias pode triplicar*, e com isso aumentar muito o consumo de O2 e liberação de CO2. Na falta de O2, os peixes, mais sensíveis pela sua própria atividade metabólica mais demandadora de O2 acabam sucumbindo. Quando perdemos os corais no mesmo fenômeno, geralmente é decorrente da queda do pH, já que o CO2 em meio aquoso forma o ácido carbônico (HCO3) que acidifica a água. Dependendo da capacidade tampão do aquário (KH) o aquário pode ou não ter uma queda abrupta do pH, podendo matar também os corais.
> 
> Acho que ainda é cedo pra dizer que as técnicas de adição de carbono (vodka e açúcar) ou prodibio, sejam capazes sozinhas de desencadear um crash no sistema por falta de oxigênio ou excesso de CO2 decorrente de atividade bacteriana. Por outro lado a preocupação de alguns não é alarmismo. É um campo novo, com poucos conhecedores do assunto no meio aquarístico. O fato do prodibio não estar ainda (até onde sei) no mercado americano diminui a quantidade de pessoas testando o produto. Geralmente lá os aquaristas costumam ir muito fundo nestas questões, testando tudo a exaustão.
> 
> Ficaria ainda uma pergunta no ar: se as bactérias gostam de azoto, porque elas não o consomem naturalmente até o fim num aquário? Antes partíamos ta premissa que o aquário não tinha o ambiente ideal para a fixação destas bactérias, e passamos a desenvolver substratos mais altos, zonas de denitrificação e nitrificação (vide Dry-wet) etc...
> 
> *Se ficar comprovado que o que falta para a atividade bacteriana em aquários é uma fonte extra de carbono, e não áreas de fixação, se torna muito mais fácil manter aquários: não precisaremos mais de tão grandes skimmers, nem de refúgio, nem de trocas de água tão columosas. Estaremos ainda dependentes destes aparelhos, mas seremos capazes - seja pela adição de açúcar, vodka ou bactérias + açúcares - de reduzir o nitrato e fosfato do aquário e manter corais SPS com seu máximo de cor.*
> 
> Minha opinião hoje sobre o tema é esta. Como estou iniciando meus estudos neste assunto, ela pode mudar no decorrer do tempo. Estarei testando o prodibio nos proximos meses, tentarei fazer o acompanhamento do nitrato com testes científicos e não de aquários. Se conseguir na Universidade tais testes de forma acessível, acredito que ficará mais clara para mim a relação de causa e efeito destas técnicas bacteriológicas.


Hugo,




> E agora vamos lá então discutir que fontes de carbono existem e as vantagens e desvantagens de cada uma.


Eu acho que é uma escolha pessoal, depende mais do aquarista e do tipo de aquário do que propriamente o método. Comprovadamente estes métodos funcionam... DSB's, Zeovit's, Vodka, Bio-pellets. 

Mas acho que depende do tipo de aquário, da quantidade peixes, do tipo de corais, frequência de trocas de água, disponibilidade e conhecimentos do aquarista.

António,




> se o oxigénio não ia lá para baixo, como é que o nitrato atravessava?


Exacto. Essa é "The one-million dollar question"

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> A minha questão é: não está provado já que tendo a mesma quantidade de media, há mais desnitrificação num regisme seco-humido que num regime totalmente submerso?


Hugo, está provado que há mais nitrificação e não desnitrificação( esta ultima só ocorre em anerobiose por reacções de redução por bacterias autotroficas ) !

----------


## António Vitor

> Hugo, está provado que há mais nitrificação e não desnitrificação( esta ultima só ocorre em anerobiose por reacções de redução por bacterias autotroficas ) !



Para mim desnitrificar é por exemplo teres corais (ou mesmo algas) a crescer a bom ritmo, fazem desnitrificação.
não é só as tais bacterias que mencionas...

Se o termo é só usado para a transformação do nitrato em azoto atmosférico, talvez...no entanto para o nosso objectivo, seja em forma de gás ou outro o que interessa é retirar este...

No mundo cientifico parece ser o caso, a utilização do termo apenas para o consumo dos nitratos pelas tais bacterias em ambientes anaerobicos.




> Já a desnitrificação é o fenômeno de transformação de nitratos e outras substâncias em gás nitrogênio (N2) pela ação de bactérias desnitrificantes. No solo, além das bactérias de nitrificação existem outros tipos como as Pseudomonas denitrificans. Na ausência de oxigênio atmosférico, essas bactérias usam o nitrato para oxidar compostos orgânicos (respiração anaeróbia).



É claro que a nitrificação tem de ser forçosamente maior que a desnitrificação, até porque a outra se alimenta dos nitratos produzidos no outro processo.
No caso do siporax só pode existir estas duas, e portanto haverá sempre mais produção de nitratos do que desnitrificação (anaerobica).
Se o contrário acontecer será apenas pontual.

Agora podemos "desnitrificar" a água, sem ser pela via anaerobica, e retirar nitratos de n diversas formas.

----------


## António Vitor

Se não existissem travões á multiplicação de bacterias, tipo virus ou recursos...

Teriamos metros de bacterias em pouquissimo tempo, metros em qualquer lado...nos oceanos e na terra.

Nós é que pensamos que dominamos o mundo, mas este é governado por estes seres minusculos que reciclam e mantêm o mundo estável.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

off-topic

Só por curiosidade.... cada um de nós carrega cerca de 1kg de bactérias no nosso corpo diariamente(sistema digestivo, pele, etc.).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Estava a ver que estavas chateado comigo, não falavas para mim pá....


Que raio de ideia! Porque haveria de estar chateado contigo? O tempo é que não tem sido muito, mas leio sempre com grande atenção as tuas intervenções!  :tutasla: 

Aliás vou-te chatear brevemente porque quero fazer umas gigajogas com arduino! :Olá: 






> Hugo, está provado que há mais nitrificação e não desnitrificação( esta ultima só ocorre em anerobiose por reacções de redução por bacterias autotroficas ) !


Sim Rui, queria dizer nitrificação, na sequência do que tenho vindo a dizer neste tópico... Obrigado pela correcção!  :SbOk: 

O que queria dizer de outra forma é que usando siporax (e voltando ao tópico inicial) num regime seco-húmido é mais benéfico que num regime totalmente submerso e não é nada difícil fazê-lo em aquários de água salgada que normalmente têm sump!


Mas também, há uma coisa que me intriga um pouco: por exemplo quando se diz que estas medias "filtrantes", filtros de particulas, refúgios mesmo, etc são fábricas de nitratos. Então mas não é essa a sua principal função? Não é para isso que as lá colocamos, sobretudo as medias para colonização de bactérias?

Lá está, depois temos é de disnitrificar de alguma forma!

Só se o termo "fábrica de nitratos" surge na comparação entre ter estas medias ou não ter. Aí claro, que tendo, serão produzidos mais nitratos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> off-topic
> 
> Só por curiosidade.... cada um de nós carrega cerca de 1kg de bactérias no nosso corpo diariamente(sistema digestivo, pele, etc.).


E os que bebem vodka Ricardo , quantos kg carregam ? LOL

----------


## João Seguro

> E os que bebem vodka Ricardo , quantos kg carregam ? LOL


eheheh por isso é que eu tenho pesado mais na balança xD deve ser das bactérias pelo consumo excessivo de álcool  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## António Vitor

> Que raio de ideia! Porque haveria de estar chateado contigo? O tempo é que não tem sido muito, mas leio sempre com grande atenção as tuas intervenções! 
> 
> Aliás vou-te chatear brevemente porque quero fazer umas gigajogas com arduino!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sim Rui, queria dizer nitrificação, na sequência do que tenho vindo a dizer neste tópico... Obrigado pela correcção! 
> 
> ...


chateia quando quiseres Hugo...e obrigado.

----------


## António Vitor

> eheheh por isso é que eu tenho pesado mais na balança xD deve ser das bactérias pelo consumo excessivo de álcool


pelos litros que bebi de cerveja (alcool..qualquer) na ultima decada eu tinha desaparecido...
não deve chegar á soma de 1 litro...
 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O que queria dizer de outra forma é que usando siporax (e voltando ao tópico inicial) num regime seco-húmido é mais benéfico que num regime totalmente submerso e não é nada difícil fazê-lo em aquários de água salgada que normalmente têm sump!


Hugo,

Teoricamente sim. Mas como o António Vitor apontou, e os brasileiros também referem, há que manter a midia de Siporax o mais limpa possível. Só assim este método é capaz de funcionar. Portanto, eles sugerem que se coloque o Siporax num compartimento da sump, limpo e em caixas, sem corrente a atravessar a mídia. Tudo para impedir que se depositem sedimentos no Siporax - que pelas suas características físicas tem tendência a acumular facilmente a sujidade.

----------


## António Vitor

> Hugo,
> 
> Teoricamente sim. Mas como o António Vitor apontou, e os brasileiros também referem, há que manter a midia de Siporax o mais limpa possível. Só assim este método é capaz de funcionar. Portanto, eles sugerem que se coloque o Siporax num compartimento da sump, limpo e em caixas, sem corrente a atravessar a mídia. Tudo para impedir que se depositem sedimentos no Siporax - que pelas suas características físicas tem tendência a acumular facilmente a sujidade.


Tem lógica, essa das caixas Ricardo...pela minha intuição é capaz de funcionar...

Ganhas mais zonas anaeróbicas, e os nitratos vão lá ter pela propriedade da natureza que quer tudo em equilibrio...
se existe mais nitratos fora da caixa, este vai lá para dentro, para manter o equilibrio...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Ricardo,

Só hoje vi esse post

Eu achava que siporax não era necessário e não funcionava, mas após ver alguns aquários mudei de idéia e fiz o meu próprio teste.

Meu aquário novo, fiz o teste e coloquei 1L de siporax velho, já colonizado com 1 ano no aquário de um amigo.

O nitrato no reef zerou em torno de 20 / 25 dias,  isso sem siporax creio que não ocorreria.

Nitrato não zera tão rápido em sistemas novos, demora geralmente uns 2 / 3 meses.

Eu gosto da prática e de resultado.

Como diz um ditado, contra fatos não há argumentos

Se por acaso ele não funciona, ele também não atrapalha, pois meu reef vai muito bem

Sobre rochas vivas acho que é muito mais mito do que realidade. Esses dias eu serrei no meio um rocha para separar uns corais, e são compactas dentro e não tem nada de poroso para ocorrer denitrificação como muitos dizem.

Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Só hoje vi esse post
> 
> Eu achava que siporax não era necessário e não funcionava, mas após ver alguns aquários mudei de idéia e fiz o meu próprio teste.
> 
> Meu aquário novo, fiz o teste e coloquei 1L de siporax velho, já colonizado com 1 ano no aquário de um amigo.
> 
> O nitrato no reef zerou em torno de 20 / 25 dias,  isso sem siporax creio que não ocorreria.
> ...


Estava mesmo a pensar tirar algumas pedras e colocar siporax, colocar os corais num plano mais baixo para terem espaço para crescer..
 :Wink:

----------


## João Seguro

os reef branches são bons para isso, criam grandes diferenças de alturas sem ter que se colocar kilos de rocha.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,  :Olá: 

O Denadai aceitou o convite de responder a algumas questões sobre o uso de Siporax e o resultado foi uma mini-entrevista, que acabei de publicar no H2O

Siporax - Old Philosophy Revisited

O Denadai possuí um aquário extraordinário, praticamente sem rocha viva e com umas cores fantásticas



A colocação na Sump de siporax



E o tópico da montagem do aquário

My New SPS Reef - Reef Central Online Community


Obrigado Denadai pela colaboração  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estou a adorar este tópico. Há que lutar contra o status quo burguês, pá! "quiri quiri quiri qui ri qui"

Abaixo os escumadores, pá!

Pela apropriação bacteriana dos meios de produção de nitratos e fosfatos, camaradas pá!

Abaixo a reacção simplesmente aeróbica!

Deixando de lado a brincadeira, gostava apenas de dizer que se o siporax de facto vingar, e se os tipos da Sera não forem totalmente tapados, vão começar a fazer rocha artificial de Siporax não tarda nada. Até a podem pintar de cores "coralinas".

Quanto ao resto, uso vodka há uns meses num aquário com 6 anitos e as cores melhoraram bastante. Nitratos não meço há 5 anos mas duvido que estejam num valor diferente de zero.

Siporax? Porque não? Siporax + vodka + escumador + rocha + carvão activado? Demasiadas variáveis para se tirarem conclusões individuais mas com alta probabilidade de tudo dar um contributo positivo podendo algumas componentes ser eliminadas sem problemas de maior.

Finalmente partilho uma experiência pessoal sobre a imbecilidade de algum dogmatismo. Tinha um plantado com toda a envolvente tecnológica possível. Fertilização, co2, t5 à bruta quando ainda não se falava muito delas, etc.
O tanque estava junto a uma janela que mantinha religiosamente fechada porue o sol dá forte ali e todos os livros diziam que o pior que se pode fazer a um plantado é dar-lhe luz solar porque aquilo se trAnsforma numa sopa de algas.
Ora o meu belo tanque todo xpto, com a janela fechadinha, durante 6 meses era uma espectacular... sopa de algas. Tirava semanalmente carradas fora. 
Porquê? Não faço ideia!
Passei-me da cabeça e tirei o co2, reduzi a luz a metade e abri a janela.
Passado um mês nem o vidro tinha algas e as plantas chegavam a avermelhar tal era a quantidade de clorofila.
O Antonio Vitor e o Hugo Figueiredo podem testemunhar porque acompanharam bem o processo.

Peço desculpa pelo offtopic mas serve para ajudar ao espírito revolucionário.

O mesmo espírito que faz um conceituado aquariofilista que defende apaixonadamente o sipo tenha uns meses antes dito algo do tipo: quem acredita no siporax purifica só tem que fazer xixi num copo, juntar siporax e beber na manhã seguinte. 

Viva a revolução... e dá-lhe Falâncio!

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Ricardo,

Eu que te agradeço, ficou ótimo.

Abraços e sucesso

----------


## António Vitor

> Estou a adorar este tópico. Há que lutar contra o status quo burguês, pá! "quiri quiri quiri qui ri qui"
> 
> Abaixo os escumadores, pá!
> 
> Pela apropriação bacteriana dos meios de produção de nitratos e fosfatos, camaradas pá!
> 
> Abaixo a reacção simplesmente aeróbica!
> 
> Deixando de lado a brincadeira, gostava apenas de dizer que se o siporax de facto vingar, e se os tipos da Sera não forem totalmente tapados, vão começar a fazer rocha artificial de Siporax não tarda nada. Até a podem pintar de cores "coralinas".
> ...


Siporax!
SIPORAX! 

Nuno, tens razão, embora acho que isto não seja revolução...
é evolução...

por vezes a natureza reinventa, e dá dois passos atrás para avançar um, isto é igual...
é simplesmente a evolução, só que em moldes diferentes, a cultura humana também se rege pelos mesmos principios de darwin, e podemos meter a aquariofilia na cultura humana.

Aqueles que se reproduzem mais (que a malta emita mais) são os vencedores, e se propagam mais...
exemplo uso de rocha viva, mas depois o ambiente muda, e o siporax começa a substituir a rocha viva (mudança de paradigma das paredes de rocha como sendo coisa feia)....etc...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O Roberto Denadai publicou mais um vídeo do seu aquário CFOWLR (Coral and Fish Only *Without* Live Rock  :yb624:  )






Muito bom, boas cores. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem... estou convencido com o Siporax.  Pelo menos uma coisa é certa, mal ao aquário não faz... eheh  :Big Grin: 

Ora vejam estas duas fotos, com 6 meses de diferença, do aquário do Denadai...




Que crescimentos absurdos... Parabéns Denadai  :tutasla:   :tutasla: 

E praticamente sem rocha viva  :EEK!:

----------


## Luis Santos

O que as coisas mudam ,"antigamente "  os aquarios eram atafulhados de rocha viva até ,até .Hoje ve-se aquarios praticamente sem rocha nenhuma ,com corais e peixes de encher o olho.
Viva a evolução

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Num aquário, as variáveis são tantas, que atribuir as melhorias a um só fator, é algo redutor.
 O que funciona num aquário pode não funcionar noutro, todos sabemos.
 Agora há um método  que funciona melhor em todos os aquários...a dedicação do aquariofilista... aliada ao conhecimento, e à experiência!
  Quanto a experiência pessoal...montei inicialmente os aquários de água salgada com biobolas,cerâmicas,etc, sim quando era "crime"(há 10 anos) e também rocha viva, depois...retirei todas as cerâmicas e companhia, nunca mais tive um aquário ao mesmo nível...
 Como estou a "pegar" novamente no meu sistema, ainda faço umas velhas inovações!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bem... estou convencido com o Siporax.  Pelo menos uma coisa é certa, mal ao aquário não faz... eheh 
> 
> Ora vejam estas duas fotos, com 6 meses de diferença, do aquário do Denadai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que crescimentos absurdos... Parabéns Denadai  
> 
> E praticamente sem rocha viva


Belos crescimentos mas se vermos bem há corais que tinha muito melhor cor, por exemplo o 4 e o 6, havia uma cor mais intensa neste momento o Denadai deve de ter o sistema mais do que limpo....
Não sei se será algum objectivo dele do tipo alcançar um sistema sem nutrientes nenhuns e depois ir afinando as cores.
No entanto esta espectacular.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

O aquário está um espectáculo!!! Não sei se já colocaram ai o link mas não encontro mas podes metê-lo para ler essa thread? Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O aquário está um espectáculo!!! Não sei se já colocaram ai o link mas não encontro mas podes metê-lo para ler essa thread? Abraço


My New SPS Reef - Reef Central

Blog - denadai-reef.com

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Malta,

Vejam este video:

YouTube - &#x202a;siporax teste&#x202c;&rlm;

Muito louco

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Continuando a espalhar a "fé" no Siporax.... 

Why not using filter medias for bacteria fixation? | Reefs.com

Desta vez decidi chatear os Americanos com isto... e atrevi-me a chamar ao uso de Siporax - o Método Brasileiro.

----------


## António Vitor

> Continuando a espalhar a "fé" no Siporax.... 
> 
> Why not using filter medias for bacteria fixation? | Reefs.com
> 
> Desta vez decidi chatear os Americanos com isto... e atrevi-me a chamar ao uso de Siporax - o Método Brasileiro.


lol...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Deixaste foi os camones baralhados...


"Então mas agora temos aqui uma coisa que náo é cara e ajuda a resolver o problema dos nitratos?
Nã.... Este Português é louco!!!

Se o siporax se colocasse dentro de um reator que custa 700, aí já poderia funcionar agora assim, só assim, não funciona de certeza!!!"
 :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Deixaste foi os camones baralhados...
> 
> 
> "Então mas agora temos aqui uma coisa que náo é cara e ajuda a resolver o problema dos nitratos?
> Nã.... Este Português é louco!!!
> 
> Se o siporax se colocasse dentro de um reator que custa 700, aí já poderia funcionar agora assim, só assim, não funciona de certeza!!!"


faz-me lembrar o inventor da rocha viva...
em meados dos anos 60-70 o homem escrever um artigo para uma revista...

um filtro natural só com rocha e aquilo dá?

ninguém ligou a minima, corais?
bah isso não sobrevive em cativeiro...
queriam era aparelhagem, era filtros blablabla com mais não sei o que de blablabla

depois em meados dos anos 80-90 lá pegou, já o homem tinha morrido.
um chinoca de nome Eng, gosto muito de contar esta história.

Hoje tal como outrora as coisa mantêm-se existe uma industria que quer viver ás custas de aparelhos diversos, o problema é que o ser humano é endrominado e fácilmente vai em cantigas...

óbviamente que o siporax, é exactamente como a rocha viva, mas em esteroides, mais poroso, melhor.
agora não metam é bombas a empurrar dejectos para dentro dos poros do siporax.
por difusão já não entra tanto lixo, e o siporax fica mais tempo funcional.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Continuando a espalhar a "fé" no Siporax.... 
> 
> Why not using filter medias for bacteria fixation? | Reefs.com
> 
> Desta vez decidi chatear os Americanos com isto... e atrevi-me a chamar ao uso de Siporax - o Método Brasileiro.


Ricardo :Olá: 

Podes editar e dizer que o Denadai começou de facto por quase não usar RV, mas agora deixou mesmo de usar! No novo aqua dele usa rocha artificial. :Whistle:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O blog do Denadai - O Blog do Aquarista Marinho

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Falta afirmar que o Denadai, que por este andar vai ficar com a reputação de ser o criador do método, começou por desdenhá-lo a ponto de criticar (diria eu, com alguma deselegância) quem o defendia.

Não estão em causa as qualidades de reefer dele mas há que conhecer a história toda.

No início estava do lado dos velhos do Restêlo e convictamente.

Eu cá conto utilizar quando reactivar o aquário.

----------


## António Vitor

> Falta afirmar que o Denadai, que por este andar vai ficar com a reputação de ser o criador do método, começou por desdenhá-lo a ponto de criticar (diria eu, com alguma deselegância) quem o defendia.
> 
> Não estão em causa as qualidades de reefer dele mas há que conhecer a história toda.
> 
> No início estava do lado dos velhos do Restêlo e convictamente.
> 
> Eu cá conto utilizar quando reactivar o aquário.


O Denadai só fica como pai, porque consegue ter um aquário de sonho para os outros copiarem...

Por isso toda a gente desdenhava leds...(poucos bons exemplos com leds)
 :Wink: 
E desdenhava o tal de siporax...o Denadai incluido.

mas um reef de sucesso, mesmo com tudo do melhor (escumador, luz, etc...) é RARO, porque o elemento humano é mais importante.
Logo se existirem pouca gente com leds/siporax (já começam a aparecer ás catadupas), os exemplos de reefs lindos com leds, serão poucos.

também quem tem sucesso com t5 ou hqi ou sem siporax, não vai mudar por aquela palha...
E serão sempre os "novatos" a experimentar...pior ainda...
O mesmo para o filtro de algas, quer dizer...há sempre "malucos".

é óbvio que o siporax funciona, basta pensar... o que as rochas têm que o siporax não tem...
o quê?
mais porosidade?
nop....

Portanto o Denadai fica como pai da coisa, porque foi o primeiro a provar que funcionava....
 :Wink: 
Isto não é fé...é uma ciência...
quer dizer ás vezes...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Isto é o que ele pensava do Siporax há ano e meio:

_sei lá....eu não gosto

mais uma coisa pra juntar e acumular sujeira
_

Mais à frente...

_mas pra quem acredita, faz xixi no copo e bota siporax....ai no dia seguinte bebe_

Esta então é excelente!!! :EEK!:  será que agora que acredita, terá feito o teste??? :yb624: 

Muito mau será se ficar com o título de pai da ideia depois de enxovalhar os seus defensores desta forma tão suave...

Não tenho nada contra o senhor. Até admiro muitíssimo o que faz mas fico um bocadinho incomodado com a forte possibilidade de se pensar que ele é o inventor da solução depois de primeiramente ter assumido a clássica atitude do "se é diferente do que eu faço, então é mau!"

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Isto é o que ele pensava do Siporax há ano e meio:
> 
> _sei lá....eu não gosto
> 
> mais uma coisa pra juntar e acumular sujeira
> _
> 
> Mais à frente...
> 
> ...


 :yb624: 
Realmente é meio estranho. Acho que o Ricardo colocou bem o nome de Brazillian Method!

PS - Ricardo, no 1º post está uma imagem de uma coleira (alguém trocou as imagens no link que foste buscar)

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Realmente é meio estranho. Acho que o Ricardo colocou bem o nome de “Brazillian Method”!
> 
> PS - Ricardo, no 1º post está uma imagem de uma coleira (alguém trocou as imagens no link que foste buscar)


Ola Ricardo,

Bem visto, pois o Roberto ja vem tarde em relação o siporax, esse metodo ja é utilizado ja a algum tempo por varios membros a muito tempo, tanto que o Roberto quando começou com o siporax foi buscar as porcelanas ja colonizadas  a um aquario de um amigo dele.
o Sr Joao basso axo que uza a mt mais tempo.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> PS - Ricardo, no 1º post está uma imagem de uma coleira (alguém trocou as imagens no link que foste buscar)


Muito obrigado Ricardo, nem tinha reparado. Já está corrigido... na altura fui buscar uma imagem à net. Agora coloquei uma do meu site  :Big Grin: 




> Falta afirmar que o Denadai, que por este andar vai ficar com a reputação de ser o criador do método, começou por desdenhá-lo a ponto de criticar (diria eu, com alguma deselegância) quem o defendia.


Vamos lá ver se nos entendemos...

Só quem não conhece ou falou com o Denadai pode achar que ele se iria apropriar ou auto-denominar como o "pai do método".

O Denadai tem um jeito particular de lidar com alguns tópicos, muitas vezes considerado muito agressivo. Ele comigo sempre foi cordial. Quanto ao que ele disse pré-era Siporax, não tenho nada a ver com isso. O que interessa, é que após discussão (ou não) ele admitiu que poderia estar errado, experimentou, gostou e passou a usar. Isso diz muito do caractér de alguém... não foi teimoso, teve curiosidade e experimentou.
Quantos de nós não acham que o António Vitor está errado em parar com escumador? Mas se calhar ele tem razão e nós é que estamos todos errados, eu sei lá, só vendo para crer.

Acho que não se deve aproveitar este tópico para começar a dizer quem é pai ou mãe ou tio do método, muito menos atacar pessoalmente o Denadai.
Eu tenho muita culpa em elevar o estatuto do Denadai em relação ao método Siporax. Mas é simplesmente porque na minha opinião ele é o verdadeiro porta-estandarte do método. Outros podem ter inventado, podem ter testado primeiro. Mas ele para mim é o que está a ter mais sucesso e é o que vende melhor a imagem.

Ninguém o deve chamar de pai do método, até porque o Siporax já existe e é usado há mais de 20 anos. Inclusivamente teve gente neste fórum, salvo erro em 2007, em que estiveram a falar em Siporax e ninguém aqui ligou. O mérito do Denadai, é ter pegado numa ideia, desenvolvido e aprimorado o conceito, mostrando que funciona muito bem. 
O facto de inicialmente ter sido do "contra", só reforça a boa impressão que eu tenho dele.

Qualquer um de nós já disse baboseiras sobre o hobby. Eu já disse horrores de Kalk, de areia, dos reactores de cálcio, de rocha viva e HQI.
Hoje em dia, com a experiência que vou acumulando aprendi que não há verdades absolutas neste hobby. E que é um disparate termos "certezas".

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Muito obrigado Ricardo, nem tinha reparado. Já está corrigido... na altura fui buscar uma imagem à net. Agora coloquei uma do meu site 
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos lá ver se nos entendemos...
> 
> Só quem não conhece ou falou com o Denadai pode achar que ele se iria apropriar ou auto-denominar como o "pai do método".
> 
> O Denadai tem um jeito particular de lidar com alguns tópicos, muitas vezes considerado muito agressivo. Ele comigo sempre foi cordial. Quanto ao que ele disse pré-era Siporax, não tenho nada a ver com isso. O que interessa, é que após discussão (ou não) ele admitiu que poderia estar errado, experimentou, gostou e passou a usar. Isso diz muito do caractér de alguém... não foi teimoso, teve curiosidade e experimentou.
> ...


 x2 :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Repito o que disse: não tenho nada contra ele e admiro muitíssimo o que faz.

Apenas me custou começar a ver o tópico ganhar uma tendência que parecia apontar para a ideia de que o uso pioneiro de siporax em aquários de recife e o Denadai estão intimamente ligados.

Não fiz nenhum "ataque" a tão reputado reefer.

Li há uns tempos que o Sr. Jaubert que ficou com o nome associado a um sistema desnitrificador muito popular nos 90s se tinha limitado a copiar a coisa e aplicá-la em grande escala no Aquário do Mónaco.

As coisas são assim.

O Sr. Nielsen tem o seu nome associado a um reactor de kalk mas neste caso parece que a ideia é mesmo dele no que toca a uso em reef.

Resumindo: antes que chamem ao siporax "Denadai method" achei por bem recuperar algumas das críticas que ele lançou para que se entenda que esse "labeling" é injusto.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Desculpem desviar-me do tema, mas não sei se mais alguém reparou. Na lista de links do blog do Denadai, estiver a ver o peixespalhaço.com e eles conseguiram reproduzir mandarins! Não sei se é caso único, mas eu não sabia da reprodução desta espécie em cativeiro.

Fase Larval | Peixe Palhaço - Reprodução de Ornamentais Marinhos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Na lista de links do blog do Denadai, estiver a ver o peixespalhaço.com e eles conseguiram reproduzir mandarins! Não sei se é caso único, mas eu não sabia da reprodução desta espécie em cativeiro.


Tanto quanto sei, existem pessoas em Portugal que também conseguem reproduzir mandarins. É uma pena que esses projectos não tenham maior divulgação aqui no fórum.

A partir de Janeiro, quando regressar a Portugal, para além do meu reef em casa, vou montar um sistema de criação de espécies marinhas - pequeno com uns 10/15 aquários. Vou começar com peixes-palhaço, mas pretendo experimentar outras espécies (entre as quais os mandarins) caso tenha sucesso. 
Não vai ser um projecto de cariz comercial, apenas vai servir para eu aprender e gozar um pouco mais este hobby. 
O meu Pai, que é criador de canários há mais de 20 anos, fartou-se das aves e sugeriu-me se eu não queria substituir as gaiolas por aquários. Ele reformou-se recentemente e está a precisar de se entreter com novos desafios. Isto para mim é ouro sobre azul, porque apesar de me querer aventurar na reprodução, sabia que não tinha tempo para isso, assim penso que conseguiremos obter sucesso. 
Mas mesmo que isto não dê em nada, fica o gozo de tentar e sobretudo de fazer um projecto em família. 
Mais para o fim do ano, vou iniciar um tópico com informações mais detalhadas e para que me possam ajudar neste projecto. 

E para não  fugir do tópico.... claro que nesse sistema vou usar Siporax!!!

Um abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Falando em Siporax... por acaso recentemente desmontei o aquário de água doce e um dos materiais no filtro e tinha cerca de 1 kg de Eheim Substrat Pro...

na descrição de uma loja:



> Consiste num material silicioso, de vidro e com elevada porosidade. Tal como a massa filtrante principal com a sua incomparável superfície com cerca de 450 metros quadrados por litro, proporcionam o aderente ideal para a formação de bactérias. Este SUBSTRATpro garante uma decomposição rápida e eficaz de todas as substâncias dissolvidas.


Quiçá este Substrat Pro ainda seja um Siporax++.... pelo menos na altura que adquiri falaram que era ainda melhor que o Sera...

Agora as dúvidas, estou a pensar aproveitar estas matérias filtrantes e colocar no reef... ao menos mal não deve fazer... mas antes para lavar bem isto, melhor em água a ferver?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Quanto à reprodução de mandarins...

Breeding the Green Mandarin - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer




> Matthew Wittenrich, autor de um livro sobre criação de peixes ornamentais, e que recentemente obteve sucesso na criação do mandarim (ele não foi o primeiro, mas o que ganhou mais publicidade, em virtude do livro). Ele recomendou fortemente o enriquecimento de qualquer tipo de alimento que se dê aos mandarins, sejam larvas, jovens ou adultos. No caso de rotífero, ele disse que usa o método de reciclar os rotíferos oferecidos às larvas: primeiro, enriquece os rotíferos antes de servir; após algum tempo (30 a 45 minutos, se não me engano), ele retira todos os rotíferos (faz um 'flushing' no aquário onde estão as larvas), enriquece externamente e serve outra vez. Repete este ciclo várias vezes.
> Isto garante que os rotíferos estão levando alimento 'fresco' às larvas, não digerido. Ou seja, o rotífero serve de meio de transporte...
> O mesmo se aplica a náuplios (para larvas) e artêmias adultas (para mandarins adultos).
> Rotíferos são enriquecidos, por exemplo, com HUFA, highly unsaturated fatty acid (ver pg. 577 do livro 3 de Sprung e Delbeek). Eu comecei a usar o Lipovit, da Tropimarin, já uso Garlic da Seachem faz algum tempo, e recentemente passei a usar também cápsulas de Omega 3 que se compra em farmácias de manipulação (abro uma e ensopo as artêmias no líquido por uns minutos antes de servi-las).


in Alimentando mandarim com artêmia viva e comida congelada - Página 2

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas agora que mal pergunte: Para quê usar siporax ou outra forma de nitrificação para quem já tem nitratos baixos? :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Mas agora que mal pergunte: Para quê usar siporax ou outra forma de nitrificação para quem já tem nitratos baixos?


Boas hugo ,o siporax é apenas uma forma de não ter tanta rocha no aquario ,eu por exemplo reduzi a quantidade de rocha em 50%(+|-20kg),e só tenho 3 kg de siporax na sump ,conseguindo desse modo ter a sump mais limpa e os nitratos e fosfatos  mais baixos . :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tanto quanto sei, existem pessoas em Portugal que também conseguem reproduzir mandarins. É uma pena que esses projectos não tenham maior divulgação aqui no fórum.
> 
> A partir de Janeiro, quando regressar a Portugal, para além do meu reef em casa, vou montar um sistema de criação de espécies marinhas - pequeno com uns 10/15 aquários. Vou começar com peixes-palhaço, mas pretendo experimentar outras espécies (entre as quais os mandarins) caso tenha sucesso. 
> Não vai ser um projecto de cariz comercial, apenas vai servir para eu aprender e gozar um pouco mais este hobby. 
> O meu Pai, que é criador de canários há mais de 20 anos, fartou-se das aves e sugeriu-me se eu não queria substituir as gaiolas por aquários. Ele reformou-se recentemente e está a precisar de se entreter com novos desafios. Isto para mim é ouro sobre azul, porque apesar de me querer aventurar na reprodução, sabia que não tinha tempo para isso, assim penso que conseguiremos obter sucesso. 
> Mas mesmo que isto não dê em nada, fica o gozo de tentar e sobretudo de fazer um projecto em família. 
> Mais para o fim do ano, vou iniciar um tópico com informações mais detalhadas e para que me possam ajudar neste projecto. 
> 
> E para não  fugir do tópico.... claro que nesse sistema vou usar Siporax!!!
> ...


 :Olá:  Já agora, não te esqueças dos Oximonacanthus longirostris nesse projecto ... o teu pai vai adorar  :Wink:  ... eu reúno informação sobre a reprodução desses peixes e envio-te.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Olá Pessoal,

Revivendo o tópico. Só hoje que eu li o resto do tópico.

Vamos lá, eu não inventei nenhum método, acho que eu usava fraldas quando o siporax foi lançado no mercado.  :HaEbouriffe: 

As vezes eu sou agressivo nas respostas e tenho minhas razões, mas isso não vem ao caso.

Um outro argumento agora.

Vocês já sabem que eu montei outro aquário, com placa de acrílico e rochas de plástico, vou descrever o procedimento que utilizei.

Primeiro coloquei algumas pedras de plástico no aquário antigo. Após uns 10 dias, trouxe essas pedras de plástico e coloquei no aquário novo que já tinha o acrilico branco. Também trouxe um pouco de água do aquário antigo para o novo, e um saco de siporax também.

Pois bem, comecei a jogar um pouquinho de ração no aquário novo e medir o nitrito. Por mais de 15 dias não aparecia nitrito. Então trouxe os peixes. Nada de nitrito.  Logo depois trouxe todos os corais e mais 2 saco de siporax. Passou alguns dias apareceu 0,25 ppm de nitrito, e depois de 5 dias zerou.

O aquário não deu nem nitrato, sempre foi zero pelos testes da salifert.

Isso não é uma prova, mas é um forte indício que o siporax desempenhou bem sua função, afinal meu aquário atual é apenas uma placa de acrílico e pedras de plástico,  3L de siporax e mais nada

Hoje o aquário completa uns 40 dias, e está tudo redondo, nitrato e fosfato 0,00 e estou alimentando 3x ao dia os peixes e com fartura.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Roberto

Tenho uma questão que certamente não será fácil de responder...

Por cada Kg de rocha viva que se 'deveria' ter... quantas gramas de Siporax?
Se o convencionado for 30Kg de rocha viva, quantos Kg de Siporax?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Pedro,

Eu uso o que está na embalagem, 1L para cada 100L de água. Lógico que depende muito de quantos peixes, alimentação e etc.

A resposta exata eu não sei. Mas teoricamente no manual diz que 1L corresponde a 200 metros quadrados acho de área para fixação de bactérias, portanto teoricamente seria uma área muito maior que as rochas vivas.

E também vai depender qual é a rocha viva que se usa. No Brasil chegou umas rochas sansibar, e visualmente não tinham poros comparando com as rochas de guarapari.

Outra coisa também, estava conversando com um Doutor, e o filme de bactérias , mesmo as anaerobicas, se formam em vários locais no aquários, até mesmo dentro dos canos e etc ....e não somente no areião

Seria interessante alguém fazer uma experiência controlada para poder mensurar com números a eficiência ou não do siporax.

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vou reavivar este tópico  :yb665: 

Roberto, mantens o uso de siporax, apenas com o mudas de água e balling?
Tendo em conta a formula/relação que o Ricardo colocou neste mesmo tópico entre carbono, fosfato e nitrato, qual será a fonte de carbono do teu aquário?


Já que parece ser unanime que o problema destes métodos "no antigamente" eram a limitação de carbono que parava o crescimento da população de bacterias...

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu uso 2l de siporax na sump, com adição de vodka diariamente e reforço de bactérias pelo 1 vez por semana.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu uso 2l de siporax na sump, com adição de vodka diariamente e reforço de bactérias pelo 1 vez por semana.


Boa!!!  :Pracima: 

Que reforço? prodibio?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Boa!!! 
> 
> Que reforço? prodibio?


Vou variando... agora uso Ultra Bio da fauna marin

----------


## Artur Jorge

Viva!

Há um aspecto, em tudo o que foi dito, que me suscita alguma discórdia. A necessidade de adição de bactérias. Como sabemos existem provavelmente milhões de diferentes especies e dentro destas muitas diferentes estirpes. O que me parece, e posso estar errado, é que o que se pretende com a introdução de bactérias, é introduzir nos sistemas, estirpes diferentes e específicas que, em teoria, são melhores no processamento dos sub-produtos do metabolismo dos diferentes seres vivos do aquario, ou seja estirpes que no final irão promover menor concentração de fosfato e nitrato, independentemente da etapa do ciclo do nitrogénio e do fósforo onde elas actuem. Por aqui tudo me parece teoricamente correcto. O que não me parece tão certo é a necessidade de ir reforçando a quantidade destas estirpes. Ora, pegando um pouco na lei de Darwin e nos principios da luta pelos recursos de Malthus, este procedimento só se justifica se as estirpes introduzidas forem menos competitivas pelo alimento que as que naturalmente ocorrem nos nossos sistemas e desta forma, rapidamente acabam por sucumbir na luta pelo alimento com as estirpes nativas. Mas mesmo que seja isso que ocorre, não sei se a adição constante de estirpes "melhores" traga algum beneficio, pois assim as nativas devem ter uma vantagem tão grande que as recém chegadas rapidamente acabam por perecer, vivendo pouco tempo dentro do sistema para trazer beneficio significativo. A meu ver faria sentido a adição de bacterias, uma única vez, logo no inicio do arranque do sistema, antes das estirpes nativas atingirem o pico populacional, permitindo que a população introduzida se pudesse desenvolver e estabilizar. _In extremis_, a adição de bactérias antecedida pela aplicação de um antibiotico que diminuisse a população de bactérias nativas e libertasse "alimento" para as recém-chegadas, favorecendo o seu crescimento ou a introdução de mais alimento/espaço como o siporax + fonte de carbono (partindo do principio que os outros nutrientes não são limitantes), teoricamente poderia justificar a introdução de bactérias, mas sempre como acto isolado e não recorrente (excepto se forem diferentes estirpes/especies com o intuito de aumentar mais a diversidade bacteriana).
Assim sendo, parece-me, e posso estar muito errado, que sem a apresentação de estudos significativos que demonstrem a vantagem da adição continua de bacterias, esta seja pouco mais do que placebo. :Xmassmile: 

Bom, vou por as barbas de molho para as críticas que aí vêm...  :yb624: 


cumpts.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Artur,

Lê a resposta que dei neste tópico: Como reduzir nutrientes em sistemas grandes (página 2)

----------


## Artur Jorge

As explicações avançadas para defender a introdução continua de bactérias, sem terem por base sustento cientificamente mensurável, arriscam-se a não passarem de especulações. Não estou a dizer que são falsas, apenas que não estão devidamente demonstradas. Claro que, a experiência pessoal, é sem sombra de dúvida uma boa fonte de atestamento empírico. Mas uma coisa arrisco-me a dizer, se fosse cientificamente demonstrável que a adição contínua favorece a manutenção das populações que desejamos, já teriam sido publicados diversos artigos demonstrando esse beneficio - a industria teria todo o gosto em compartilhar connosco esse achado.

 :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Bom... podemos avançar diversas explicações a favor e contra a adição... mas sem estudo sério... acho que não adiciono regularmente...


Para mim chegou-me ver a diferença de meter e não meter bactérias. Nota-se qualquer um bocado, não é muito, mas nota-se!

----------


## António Vitor

> Viva!
> 
> Há um aspecto, em tudo o que foi dito, que me suscita alguma discórdia. A necessidade de adição de bactérias. Como sabemos existem provavelmente milhões de diferentes especies e dentro destas muitas diferentes estirpes. O que me parece, e posso estar errado, é que o que se pretende com a introdução de bactérias, é introduzir nos sistemas, estirpes diferentes e específicas que, em teoria, são melhores no processamento dos sub-produtos do metabolismo dos diferentes seres vivos do aquario, ou seja estirpes que no final irão promover menor concentração de fosfato e nitrato, independentemente da etapa do ciclo do nitrogénio e do fósforo onde elas actuem. Por aqui tudo me parece teoricamente correcto. O que não me parece tão certo é a necessidade de ir reforçando a quantidade destas estirpes. Ora, pegando um pouco na lei de Darwin e nos principios da luta pelos recursos de Malthus, este procedimento só se justifica se as estirpes introduzidas forem menos competitivas pelo alimento que as que naturalmente ocorrem nos nossos sistemas e desta forma, rapidamente acabam por sucumbir na luta pelo alimento com as estirpes nativas. Mas mesmo que seja isso que ocorre, não sei se a adição constante de estirpes "melhores" traga algum beneficio, pois assim as nativas devem ter uma vantagem tão grande que as recém chegadas rapidamente acabam por perecer, vivendo pouco tempo dentro do sistema para trazer beneficio significativo. A meu ver faria sentido a adição de bacterias, uma única vez, logo no inicio do arranque do sistema, antes das estirpes nativas atingirem o pico populacional, permitindo que a população introduzida se pudesse desenvolver e estabilizar. _In extremis_, a adição de bactérias antecedida pela aplicação de um antibiotico que diminuisse a população de bactérias nativas e libertasse "alimento" para as recém-chegadas, favorecendo o seu crescimento ou a introdução de mais alimento/espaço como o siporax + fonte de carbono (partindo do principio que os outros nutrientes não são limitantes), teoricamente poderia justificar a introdução de bactérias, mas sempre como acto isolado e não recorrente (excepto se forem diferentes estirpes/especies com o intuito de aumentar mais a diversidade bacteriana).
> Assim sendo, parece-me, e posso estar muito errado, que sem a apresentação de estudos significativos que demonstrem a vantagem da adição continua de bacterias, esta seja pouco mais do que placebo.
> 
> Bom, vou por as barbas de molho para as críticas que aí vêm... 
> 
> 
> cumpts.


Criticas?
concordo a 100%...efeito placebo.

----------


## António Vitor

Artur talvez num sistema como o meu isso de ser irrelevante meter bactérias possa ser verdade.
Mas pensando melhor, e foi uma das razões porque tirei o escumador, este exporta as bactérias, retira-as, algumas melhores de ser exportadas que outras, mas observa-se um declinio com o uso de escumador (num artido da advanced que agora não sei o link), produtos destes podem aumentar o número das bactérias para valores que de outra maneira seriam impossiveis com escumador.

talvez não seja só o efeito placebo e pode muito bem funcionar.

Agora sem escumador consigo ter nitratos a menos de 0.4 ppm e sem fosfatos...com as bactérias que nasceram ali ou vieram nas rochas.

----------


## Artur Jorge

O tema não é fácil, mas eu acredito que se a industria da aquariofilia conseguisse demonstrar evidencia de que a adição continua mantém a população estável ao contrário de uma única adição, logo no início da montagem do sistema, teria apresentando diversos artigos, com n aceitáveis (números de sistemas em estudos) e grupo de controlo estatisticamente significativo, sem nenhum viés significativo, tal como mandam as "leis da sapatilha" da demonstração de eficácia dos principios activos da industria farmaceutica.

 :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O tema não é fácil, mas eu acredito que se a industria da aquariofilia conseguisse demonstrar evidencia de que a adição continua mantém a população estável ao contrário de uma única adição, logo no início da montagem do sistema, teria apresentando diversos artigos, com n aceitáveis (números de sistemas em estudos) e grupo de controlo estatisticamente significativo, sem nenhum viés significativo, tal como mandam as "leis da sapatilha" da demonstração de eficácia dos principios activos da industria farmaceutica.


Olá Artur,

Estou 100% de acordo contigo... mas na realidade o que tu estás a pedir só aconteceria caso vivêssemos num mundo perfeito. Para a indústria (seja aquariofilia ou outra qualquer) é muito mais rentável investir em marketing do que num estudo com métodos complicados. Um estudo desses conquistava a comunidade científica, mas não é desses que eles andam atrás. Mesmo a indústria farmacêutica só apresenta os estudos que são obrigados e às vezes nem têm que demonstrar grande eficácia, só precisam e são obrigados a demonstrar segurança. Podes apenas ter um ganho marginal que o fármaco é aprovado.

A única coisa que vi demonstrada num artigo com pés e cabeça foi que a adição de carbono provoca um aumento de bactérias, o que consequentemente promove a redução de nutrientes. Agora quais bactérias e que espécies?? Continuamos na ignorância.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bom no outro tópico que o Ricardo Santos referiu eu manifestei exactamente esta dúvida.
Dúvida, que é como quem diz opinião sem provas, que é o mesmo que dizer que não vale nada!

E na minha modesta opinião o cerne da questão estará mais no numero de bactérias e não na variedade! A questão de adicionar bacterias de varias marcas (e muitas vezes vemos até a usar-se sempre a mesma marca) para ter mais diversidade confesso que não me faz sentido, porque é evidente que havendo pouca comidinha, que neste caso é carbono, as mais fortes irão aniquilar as mais fracas. Isso acontece em todo o lado, com corais, peixes, etc...

Agora a questão do número isso sim já me parece diferente e por isso coloquei a questão (no outro tópico) de se podemos usar adição de carbono sem adição de mais bacterias.

Não me parece que haja uma resposta científica para esta pergunta. As bactérias morrem? Qual o seu ciclo de vida? E reproduzem-se? Qual a velocidade/taxa que se reproduzem comparado com a velocidade/taxa com que morrem?
Teoricamente se as bacterias se reproduxissem a uma taxa igual às que morrem não seria necessário adicionar bacterias (eliminando a questão da variedade da equação, como referi em cima).

São muitas dúvidas e muitas perguntas porque isso a aquariofilia não é uma ciência exacta!  :yb665: 

E agora mais uma para a fogueira: Então e que raio de bacterias são essas que vêm nos frasquinhos das marcas? Mas eles cultivam bactérias, é? Num laboratório? Há mais informação de onde aparecem estas bacterias? Tendo em conta a validade que esses frascos têm eu diria que estas bacterias são super-resistentes na medida em que conseguem viver num ambiente totalmente fechado e sem comida adicional como é o caso de um frasco... :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Jorge

Sem certezas, eu diria que o número não é o único factor determinante na importância da actividade bacteriana. A diversidade da mesma, incluindo dentro da mesma classe bacteriana, parece-me ser de relevante valor. Acredito que muitas desempenham funções comensais e mutualistas que se auto-promovem. Além disso uma população constituida por unico tipo bacteriano é uma população demasiado exposta a um factor agressor para o qual não tenha defesas adequadas. Com isto quero dizer que se num aquario tivessemos um só tipo bacteriano (entenda-se carga genetica), dentro de cada classe bacteriana, o risco de entrar um organismo patogénico no sistema e provocar a morte generalizada da biomassa bacteriana era significativo.
Com base neste meu entendimento da diversidade bacteriana, acredito, e completamente às escuras, visto que também não disponho de informação cientifica credível que me sustente, que a fonte de carbono (para quem use carbono) deverá ser diversa, ex.: vodka + vinagre, uma vez que é especulável que possam existir bacterias beneficas que melhor usufruam de uma das fontes. Assim promovemos a diversidade da flora bacteriana.
Claro que a impossibilidade de demonstrar qualquer uma destas afirmações, além da experiência individual, não lhe deve dar maior crédito do que aquele que advém da poupança de quantias significativas em sistemas de controlo de nutrientes que são substancialmente mais caros.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E relativamente a minha pergunta sobre de onde vêm, como são "feitas"/"fabricadas"/cultivadas as bacterias que compramos?  :Admirado: 

Que raio é "aquilo"?
Alguém tem um microscópio que possa *pelo menos*  compravar que há ali células vivas?  :yb624:

----------

